# A Nook Miles Ticket Rant



## Mairen (Apr 5, 2020)

What is with the Nook Mile Tickets fad? (no offence to anyone personally, I love you all! >.<). But I'm not liking this new thing of everyone switching to nook mile tickets as a form of currency. Where are people getting 50? 100? 500?!

Are people still finding a way to duplicate items, or are we still seeing the after effects of when that was a thing? Are people buying them? I know that's possible...but I refuse to purchase them off of ebay or wherever, that feels like a 3rd party form of micro transactioning (not sure if I phrased that correctly). And shame on you guys if you are, that's creating a huge divide between the people who have no real life money to spare on this stuff. The Animal Crossing community used to solely be rewarded based on the hard work we put into our games, and the bells we earned with that work, not who's the richest member here.

80% of the threads in the market and villager auctions here I enter and then exit immediately because the seller is ONLY looking for those as a form of payment (and not just a couple, usually 20+! just how?). From catching bugs and fishing and going about my daily tasks each day, I'm typically getting 5000 ish points a day which equates to 2-3 tickets.

Feel free to add your thoughts! Educate me if I'm missing out on something here. Debate this (in a mature and non-critical way). Thank you for taking your time to read this. I really just had to get this off my chest, it's kind of gotten me down lately. I feel like I can't participate in a huge part of the community these days.


----------



## Vonny (Apr 5, 2020)

Paying 400 NMT for a mod to delete this thread


----------



## meo (Apr 5, 2020)

There were glitches early on that could be manipulated to dupe.

So naturally select people were still able to dupe to acquire multiples of items/bells. Bells were easily sold for tickets and etc.
A lot of people buy huge quantities of tickets to either grind islands to search for a villager or as you stated to bid with for high demand villagers.

It affects normal items too which is annoying but not surprising. You have a handful of people that have excess tickets piled up and a DIY recipe all the sudden goes for 30 tickets randomly once...and then everyone tries to think they can get that DIY ticket for the same. Pretty annoying especially when the DIYS (not talking about sakura) will all be redundant and overflowing in people's inventory in a month or so.
Ultimately it's just kind of how it is. New Leaf wasn't much different, it just was high amounts of bells or TBT. Eventually tickets will ride out their use for most people. You can still find reasonable traders, it just takes time and patience.


----------



## salem_ (Apr 5, 2020)

I can talk as one who takes them as payment.
I am just adapting to the economy. Since people prefers NMT, I sell for NMT,
so I can do easiest trades next.
No duplicating or stuff, but I buy them for bells or trade items for them,
that's how I stack them at least.


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 5, 2020)

It's frustrating when I go into the neighbor network thread, see a villager that I want and I have a DECENT offer in mind, and see that people are offering 400+ NMTs for it. Um, I'll just buy the amiibo card online then, I guess.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

Mairen said:


> What is with the Nook Mile Tickets fad? (no offence to anyone personally, I love you all! >.<). But I'm not liking this new thing of everyone switching to nook mile tickets as a form of currency. Where are people getting 50? 100? 500?!
> 
> Are people still finding a way to duplicate items, or are we still seeing the after effects of when that was a thing? Are people buying them? I know that's possible...but I refuse to purchase them off of ebay or wherever, that feels like a 3rd party form of micro transactioning (not sure if I phrased that correctly). And shame on you guys if you are, that's creating a huge divide between the people who have no real life money to spare on this stuff. The Animal Crossing community used to solely be rewarded based on the hard work we put into our games, and the bells we earned with that work, not who's the richest member here.
> 
> ...



Considering it take 45 minutes duping to make 111 millions bells, I would say yeah.  The effect of duping despite it being patch up will have a effect much longer than most people believe.  It would take months to get rid of that taint.  It one thing to dupe on your own but the moment you take it online, you completely destroy the economy for everyone, and people who buy your dupe item are not without fault either.


----------



## Jas (Apr 5, 2020)

it's insane, i've seen people offering wild amounts for audie and raymond especially. i make enough for maybe 3-4 NMT a day, but looking at the forums - at some point it feels less like a fun, relaxing game and more like people are running it like a workplace LMAO


----------



## CodyMKW (Apr 5, 2020)

I would be ok giving maybe around like 1 to 20 NMTs for stuff since that's more reasonable


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 5, 2020)

I think the duping at the beginning of the game really set the tone for the economy as well. You couldnt dupe NMT but also it would be so difficult to organically realistically get 1mill bells at the beginning week of the game just to buy 4 NMT, with money left over for progression house wise and stuff. But duping made that price plausible for a lot of people. It is frustrating i agree. But sometimes you can find fair trades and otherwise we just have to sit back and wait. 
i get a lot of anxiety tho from the trading threads sometimes i get where youre coming from. Itll flatten out i have hope


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 5, 2020)

I haven't started to trade yet for acnh because I feel that I don't have a "cool" item accumulation yet to trade off.

But yeah, saw that NMT is the golden ticket. Dumb question, does NMT stack at all because carrying individual tickets would be bonkers.

I don't understand pricing either.


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 5, 2020)

I get a decent amount of NM, but I usually spend a lot of time following the Nook Miles+ so buying a lot of NMT isn't huge for me. I had 50k NM at the start of today, I have played since game launch and have also been buying recipes and tickets and furniture and upgrades as I go, so the total amount I've earned is much higher than that. 

400+ NMT for a villager is absolutely ridiculous. In fact I think the high price for Nook Mile tickets in general is ridiculous given how easy I find it to make them in the first place. I made 4 _million _bells today selling NMT because I decided I had a lot of NM.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 5, 2020)

Jas said:


> it's insane, i've seen people offering wild amounts for audie and raymond especially. i make enough for maybe 3-4 NMT a day, but looking at the forums - at some point it feels less like a fun, relaxing game and more like people are running it like a workplace LMAO



I seen people selling Diana for 20+ and I also seen today some guy giving away Diana for free.  There still good people out there.  I gave tons and tons of villagers for free away in NL 2nd town, Marshal for example, I think that was my most popular giveaway.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 5, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> I haven't started to trade yet for acnh because I feel that I don't have a "cool" item accumulation yet to trade off.
> 
> But yeah, saw that NMT is the golden ticket. Dumb question, does NMT stack at all because carrying individual tickets would be bonkers.
> 
> I don't understand pricing either.



They stack in 10s.


----------



## buny (Apr 5, 2020)

honestly i agree im weirded out


----------



## Jas (Apr 5, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I seen people selling Diana for 20+ and I also seen today some guy giving away Diana for free.  There still good people out there.  I gave tons and tons of villagers for free away in NL 2nd town, Marshal for example, I think that was my most popular giveaway.


yeah those are really awesome! honestly, it's only the auctions for villagers that start out at regular prices like 1-20 NMT and then suddenly people start swooping in with hundreds of tickets and millions of bells

i don't trade or buy villagers too often so i can't really say anything about people who ask for or offer that much (if people are okay to pay that much, it's up to them lol), but i do feel bad for people who didn't dupe but still want to take part in getting villagers. hopefully the inflated prices will die down with time, i feel like it's always a little bit like this whenever a new game comes out


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 5, 2020)

i know, its bs. there are people in this discord i'm in selling raymond for 1.2k tickets. and they;re getting it consistently. like, holy crap, no single thing should be worth THAT much


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 5, 2020)

Honestly I'm fine with it as payment. I'm able to farm 5000 nook miles in 1.5 hours, so I'm able to sell about 10-15 tickets on average daily. I like how I can also buy hybrids using them. They helped me pay off my house loans for sure!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 5, 2020)

Yeah add me to the confused train. I'm not accusing anyone who has a lot of NMT of duping or doing anything unfair, but I'm just bewildered as to how it's possible to get that much. Since March 20th I would estimate I've made....*does quick math* maybe 60k-65k miles. That is about 32 tickets....how on earth are people getting upwards of 1000 tickets?? What are your secrets??


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 5, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> I get a decent amount of NM, but I usually spend a lot of time following the Nook Miles+ so buying a lot of NMT isn't huge for me. I had 50k NM at the start of today, I have played since game launch and have also been buying recipes and tickets and furniture and upgrades as I go, so the total amount I've earned is much higher than that.
> 
> 400+ NMT for a villager is absolutely ridiculous. In fact I think the high price for Nook Mile tickets in general is ridiculous given how easy I find it to make them in the first place. I made 4 _million _bells today selling NMT because I decided I had a lot of NM.



How is it even possible people is offering 400+ NMT for a villager? You would have to collect 800k Nook Miles for them , and even if you TT it's impossible


----------



## Mairen (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you so much for the replies so far you guys! I've found it interesting reading the input from both people who are against the miles tickets and people who use them regularly. Already you guys have softened my stance on them! I suppose I can see how a 3rd form of currency here could be a fun thing (in game bells, forum currency and nook miles tickets.)

I guess I'd like to see more merchants here accepting multiple forms of currency. Although I could understand there being a bit of a mess trying to work out what offer to accept if someone's offering you 20 million bells and another person is offering 200 nook miles tickets. (I have no idea if that is an even exchange, was simply used as an example.)

And I'd be fine with using miles tickets as a currency, but not when people are asking for huge amounts. I feel like it would take the average person like myself nearly a week just to get 25! So when people come forward with a sale like :20 nmt per hybrid flower. I just slowly back away from that sale and think to myself that I'll grow them on my own time afterall =p

 I totally understand how people get upset wanting to bid on their dream villagers and being completely derailed. They come in with a bid of like 20 tickets that they worked really hard to get and it took them quite awhile to save up that amount, and then someone jumps in with 100 and they think "oh okay. game over for me."

So I don't hate the tickets, but I feel like there's still this huge divide in the community where some people have hundreds of nook mile tickets and the rest of us don't even have a chance to participate in the markets.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 5, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> How is it even possible people is offering 400+ NMT for a villager? You would have to collect 800k Nook Miles for them , and even if you TT it's impossible


I'm assuming people used the duplication exploit at the start and copied lots and lots of tickets? It's the only way I can think of


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 5, 2020)

Altarium said:


> I'm assuming people used the duplication exploit at the start and copied lots and lots of tickets? It's the only way I can think of


The Dup exploit wouldn't work with NMT tho , or that's what people have been saying.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 5, 2020)

ZekkoXCX said:


> The Dup exploit wouldn't work with NMT tho , or that's what people have been saying.


Well, then my only guess is just heavy TTing and getting the free 300 NM from Resident Services every day


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 5, 2020)

What i've been doing lately when i'm selling things on the forums is doing a kind of PWYW first come first serve kind of situation. it's so hard to guage what's fair with the economy right now, and i get far too stressed trying to just come up with prices based on everything around me on the forum, so it's the only way i've been happy with so far to let both the people who have lots of resources to spare by my stuff and also let people who have been playing the game at a slower pace buy and trade stuff just as well. 

as long as the trade is for something i really want or at more than i could sell the item for at nook's cranny, i'm not too concerned. and i've been happy with it. 

i'd just feel so icky setting things at exorbitant prices. not because i think people who are doing it are immoral. it's the name of the trading game right now. it's just personal preference for me  while i sit and wait for things to flatten out a little


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 5, 2020)

Oh by the way, to everyone asking how people get such large amounts, they trade. I currently have 500 because.. That's all people are taking, and i have to pay with them. I bought every single one of them from other people.

People are also duping with other methods not possible without hacks, which i'm not going to go into because of obvious reasons


----------



## InkFox (Apr 5, 2020)

That's exactly how I feel. I  gave up trying to get my only dreamie (Lolly) from auctions because everytime it flies up to I don't know how many dozens of NMT. Meanwhile I run after butterflies to make bells and do as much as I can to unlock nm rewards so that I can somehow increase my bid, so it feels really unfair. I've even stopped looking at auctions because everytime it's the same scenario. I mean I'm ok with a fair amount of tickets, I trade stuff for tickets myself sometimes but too many is just too many...


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 5, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Well, then my only guess is just heavy TTing and getting the free 300 NM from Resident Services every day


be careful not to lump TTing and duping items/skewing the economy into the same category. TTing =/= making quick fast money. Players could have duped AND been TTers, but TTing in and of itself is not some fast way to get really rich in the game. what we're seeing is the result of duping and getting a lot of bells fast, setting the price for these tickets and allowing people to rack up a bunch


----------



## meo (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, I think that's just it. The tickets aren't the issue. A ticket is worth, imo, 300k IGB (that's about how much you can get if you were tarantula farming on a ticket). So you very well can say 1 ticket = 300k IGB equiv. and so forth to make them interchangeable.
The problem comes with 2 areas:
- Sellers whom want to take advantage of the maximum amount they can get even if the item isn't worth it
- Desperate people whom are willing to throw crazy amounts at something even if it's not worth that much

Those two factors are why Tickets get abused and other forms of currency. Add in a period of duping to skew things even more off base.

As you said a villager isn't worth 500 tickets (roughly 150mil IGB if we say 300k a ticket). A regular DIY recipe isn't even worth 9 million IGB (30 tickets for example). But you have those few that drive the market.

Unfortunately this is a mentality thing and you can't really change people.
I know I can take the same villager/item and turn it and do the same...but I choose not to because it's just obscene for something I know isn't worth that. Many others are the same but you're also going to have many others that will still continue to capitalize as much as they can.
Some of that is those people are desperate to get as much as they can so they can turn around and offer crazy amounts for what they are desperate for. So, it's kind of a cycle.


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 5, 2020)

melsi said:


> Well, I think that's just it. The tickets aren't the issue. A ticket is worth, imo, 300k IGB (that's about how much you can get if you were tarantula farming on a ticket). So you very well can say 1 ticket = 300k IGB equiv. and so forth to make them interchangeable.
> The problem comes with 2 areas:
> - Sellers whom want to take advantage of the maximum amount they can get even if the item isn't worth it
> - Desperate people whom are willing to throw crazy amounts at something even if it's not worth that much
> ...


the price keeps getting jacked up too. day one it was like 50k. then in a few days 100k. then 150k. and so on


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 5, 2020)

This is alot like the economies on petsites. NMT are the premium currency in a way, so like petsites, people are buying tickets from those that are selling using bells. With the whole duplication glitch and people selling dupe switch/crowns to get millions of bells, some people have a lot of bells to trade for tickets.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 5, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> be careful not to lump TTing and duping items/skewing the economy into the same category. TTing =/= making quick fast money. Players could have duped AND been TTers, but TTing in and of itself is not some fast way to get really rich in the game. what we're seeing is the result of duping and getting a lot of bells fast, setting the price for these tickets and allowing people to rack up a bunch


Oh yeah, that makes a lot more sense. Didn't mean to make it sound as if TTers were the ones messing the economy up, I just thought some people might have abused that.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 5, 2020)

I've seen really ridiculous cases of NMT. Things like "You can visit my Able Sisters for 1 NMT!" Why? Just... why?

This is part of the reason I'm in no rush to buy an online subscription so I can trade. I'd love to trade for the fruits, flowers, Nook Miles furniture alternate colors, and other things that I can't get on my own... but I'd rather wait and hope the online economy gets better. Or, at least, TBT returns and people accept that again.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't understand it either. From what I heard, NMTs weren't even an item you could duplicate when the glitch was there. I really don't get how people are getting 100+ at a time (other than trading for them I guess). Now that it's a form of currency, I feel so poor and I'll never be able to trade for my dream villagers. Bob, Raymond, Dom... they're all go for such a high number of tickets I feel like the only way I'll be able to get them is if I get lucky and find them in my campsite or at an island. They're so inflated right now it's crazy


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 5, 2020)

I see where the 300k is coming from, except that 1 NMT is no guarantee you'll get a tarantula island and rack up 300k, so it's not exactly realistic to make that the sure exchange. If you used that ticket, you very well have the chance to get an island with only your native fruit and some crappy flowers you dont like and come back with a profit of maybe 20k. And a price should reflect that, that yes you could get 300k with the ticket, but you're selling that ticket that would also give you an (arguably higher) probability to make close to nothing.

You can really argue it either way, tbh. I can see that side as well. It is really daunting, though, to come up with that much money when you're trying to progress through the game without much of a bell reserve from lots of trading and/or duping

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



Altarium said:


> Oh yeah, that makes a lot more sense. Didn't mean to make it sound as if TTers were the ones messing the economy up, I just thought some people might have abused that.


hehe all good i figured it wasnt your intention ive just seen too many discussions escalate too quickly on here because of some accidental false connections between stuff like that
ps i love your pfp and signature pixel! altaria is so fluffy


----------



## kentai (Apr 5, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> I see where the 300k is coming for, except that 1 NMT is no guarantee you'll get a tarantula island and rack up 300k, so it's not exactly realistic to make that the sure exchange. If you used that ticket, you very well have the chance to get an island with only your native fruit and some crappy flowers you dont like and come back with a profit of maybe 20k. And a price should reflect that, that yes you could get 300k with the ticket, but you're selling that ticket that would also give you an (arguably higher) probability to make close to nothing.



many people can also view NMT's for a chance to get their dreamies as well though which leads to crazy outliers of people offering so much which I assume inflate the price everyone else is seeing

I guess the issue seems to be that items in this game seem too subjective in value to quantify in an objective way


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 5, 2020)

I use all the NMT I get on my cycling town I have looking for dreamies for myself and my friends and SO. I can use a stack of ten or more in one day looking for good villagers on their lists, so I ask for NMT offers when I adopt out a villager so I can keep hunting for villagers people want. I have marshal currently and I'm not sure how I would react to an offer higher than like maybe 50. I like having the tickets but I have no need for 100+ Nook Mile Tickets.


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 5, 2020)

kentai said:


> many people can also view NMT's for a chance to get their dreamies as well though which leads to crazy outliers of people offering so much which I assume inflate the price everyone else is seeing


this is true too. i think there's a lot of things that have contributed to providing a perfect storm for expensive NMTs to exist, tbh.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 5, 2020)

I just saw Raymond sell for 950 tickets lol

It's really discouraging but if they earned the tickets on their own then they deserve to spend them the way theyd like.

I just hope the economy dies down very soon.


----------



## moon_child (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m surprised to find out about this. I don’t trade anything, because I like working for things on my own. Personally, I just like the challenge. I also don’t trade villagers since I don’t want them to come with any history or to talk about other islands or people I don’t really know. Given this, I’m one of those who uses A LOT of Nook Miles Tickets to get villagers on tours. I’m shocked to find out about this because I’m always at about 90-100K nook miles everyday I log off my game and I’ve redeemed almost everything I wanted. Nook miles pile up so easily when you time your dailies right. Why would people pay so much for them?


----------



## meo (Apr 5, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> I don't understand it either. From what I heard, NMTs weren't even an item you could duplicate when the glitch was there. I really don't get how people are getting 100+ at a time (other than trading for them I guess). Now that it's a form of currency, I feel so poor and I'll never be able to trade for my dream villagers. Bob, Raymond, Dom... they're all go for such a high number of tickets I feel like the only way I'll be able to get them is if I get lucky and find them in my campsite or at an island. They're so inflated right now it's crazy



If you dupe millions worth of bells then turn around and buy tickets from anyone and everyone...10 tickets from person A...5 tickets from person B...3 tickets from person C...then multiply that endlessly.
Same thing for running a store, if you have enough luck getting certain items to flip,...lets say you get a kotatsu and you get 50 of them between TTing (we'll leave out duping) and you charge 1 nmt per kotatsu. Easily 50 people that will come along over the span of a week and trade 1 nmt for the item they are desperate for.

Then lets say you're a person that has 100 tickets on hand and you see an item you're impatient to get...3 people posted ahead of you someone for 2 nmt, one person for 4 nmt...so you throw 20 nmt so you for sure get your item.

Now every person that has that item wants 20 nmt because they saw that person desperate to get it. So everyone starts trading to compile nmt the same way regardless.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



meggtheegg said:


> I see where the 300k is coming from, except that 1 NMT is no guarantee you'll get a tarantula island and rack up 300k, so it's not exactly realistic to make that the sure exchange. If you used that ticket, you very well have the chance to get an island with only your native fruit and some crappy flowers you dont like and come back with a profit of maybe 20k. And a price should reflect that, that yes you could get 300k with the ticket, but you're selling that ticket that would also give you an (arguably higher) probability to make close to nothing.
> 
> You can really argue it either way, tbh. I can see that side as well. It is really daunting, though, to come up with that much money when you're trying to progress through the game without much of a bell reserve from lots of trading and/or duping
> 
> ...


I think I've only ever encountered one island that I couldn't convert to a tarantula island. Most you can. The one I couldnt was the bell rock island.


----------



## Jas (Apr 5, 2020)

moon_child said:


> I’m surprised to find out about this. I don’t trade anything, because I like working for things on my own. Personally, I just like the challenge. I also don’t trade villagers since I don’t want them to come with any history or to talk about other islands or people I don’t really know. Given this, I’m one of those who uses A LOT of Nook Miles Tickets to get villagers on tours. I’m shocked to find out about this because I’m always at about 90-100K nook miles everyday I log off my game and I’ve redeemed almost everything I wanted. Nook miles pile up so easily when you time your dailies right. Why would people pay so much for them?


i think it's mostly for ease - people who want to go through islands quickly and not have to go through the effort of the nook miles tasks. i've also seen people buy tickets for 200k each and then later sell them for a profit LOL


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 5, 2020)

melsi said:


> I think I've only ever encountered one island that I couldn't convert to a tarantula island. Most you can. The one I couldnt was the bell rock island.


that is true, i forgot about this little exploit. i need to do it a few times, i got that last house payment grind ahead of me


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 5, 2020)

melsi said:


> If you dupe millions worth of bells then turn around and buy tickets from anyone and everyone...10 tickets from person A...5 tickets from person B...3 tickets from person C...then multiply that endlessly.
> Same thing for running a store, if you have enough luck getting certain items to flip,...lets say you get a kotatsu and you get 50 of them between TTing (we'll leave out duping) and you charge 1 nmt per kotatsu. Easily 50 people that will come along over the span of a week and trade 1 nmt for the item they are desperate for.
> 
> Then lets say you're a person that has 100 tickets on hand and you see an item you're impatient to get...3 people posted ahead of you someone for 2 nmt, one person for 4 nmt...so you throw 20 nmt so you for sure get your item.
> ...


I suppose that makes sense. What really gets me is how people are getting so many NMTs from not trading them first. They must really play for hours on end


----------



## meo (Apr 5, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> I suppose that makes sense. What really gets me is how people are getting so many NMTs from not trading them first. They must really play for hours on end



I mean hypothetically TTing is an advantage for NMT. If you sit there and do nothing but TT and get your 300 NMT daily bonus then, yea, it'd add up fast.
And I'm sure there are people that did do so before trading took off. Especially with NH not really having any repercussions to deter grinding TTing solely for nook miles (flowers don't die, villagers won't move till they speak to you, plots stay in the same place).

I TT and I definitely can see how easily it accumulates just TTing a day forward and back to fix a villagers plot fast. So I won't deny that is a factor especially if someone just sits and does it nonestop for a few hours.

I definitely think to get the Miles bonus there should have been some setting that if you didn't have the time sync'd to the internet that you don't get the bonus and it starts at 50 for when you turn it off/back on.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 5, 2020)

Keeping up with the economy has been difficult lately. I was able to get tickets easily because I had a lot of money from selling materials and fish bait and I also grind miles pretty frequently, but recently the forums are sucking me dry. I spent 100+ NMTs on two dreamies and now I'm the brokest I've been since launch. I'm thinking of hunting and selling fish bait for others again to make ends meet.


----------



## Whisper (Apr 5, 2020)

Personally I've been getting my NMT's by time travelling day by day and doing the x2 and x5 Nook Miles+ missions. Doing that I was able to get 30 tickets in the span of two days. I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if that's how other people are getting their tickets outside of buying or trading for them.


----------



## mayortiffany (Apr 5, 2020)

I can see why tickets are popular. People like going to islands or rolling for villagers, and miles are harder to get than bells. Even without the exploit, it requires you doing specific tasks to gain miles rather than being able to just go to tarantula island. 

That being said, the prices right now are ridiculous! I think 1 NMT for a bundle of items is fair, but 400+ for a single villager? Wow...


----------



## Spunki (Apr 5, 2020)

Tbh, whenever I get super bored, I actually farm for 5 Tickets a day. Sometimes even 10. But I only play for some hours and didn’t do much TT lately.

Looks like I will never obtain Marshal, Raymond and Audie. Such a shame.*sarcasm off*

I think people should not stress themselves. I feel really bad for those people which really want those villagers, but have to give such a huge amount of money or Tickets, like they are made of solid gold. I kinda understand the Villagers with no Amiibos, because they are „rare“. But still.

Good thing I’m not super picky about most villagers, so it doesn’t really effect me too much. I wish all of you that you will get your Dreamies eventually.

But it’s not much different for certian Amiibo Cards. Everything has its price, sadly.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 5, 2020)

I've been sitting here typing like 5 different things to say about this and I've come to the conclusion of: I don't understand how the economy works and this situation is a headache x'D

My only concern, as you and others pointed out, is the serious skew between daily players, TTers, and people that pay real money for tickets. Even TTers can only get so much tickets, so the market just feels completely lopsided to those who have the money. I don't particularly have any strong feelings towards those that spend money for tickets, I just wish the markets of playstyles didn't share the same exact place since it _is_ negatively effecting the accessibility to those who simply can't catch up to the market.

I get why others find value in them even if I don't, and I wish them the best in achieving the villagers they want! Hopefully as more people achieve the villagers they want and the move-in glitches get patched then the market will calm down, there will be much less demand then.


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 5, 2020)

I have made 700 tickets in a 12 hour period by just tting and having no life, obtaining tickets isn't hard....


----------



## alitwick (Apr 5, 2020)

I absolutely understand your frustration. It’s unbelievable for these people to have earned that many NMT. Like, the game’s only been out for two weeks, what the hell?!

Perhaps I’m talking from an opinionated standpoint, but I still haven’t warmed up to the NMs concept in general. It feels very much like a mobile game where you grind for this premium currency only to gamble it away to get your dreamie. I don’t want to play a gacha game in Animal Crossing. I’m honestly shocked Nintendo hasn’t monetized this concept (I’m glad they haven’t and I hope they never do.) That could be why I feel the way I do.

It is particularly frustrating to place a bid in an auction with a high amount of bells, only for someone to sweep it with 500 or more NMT. It’s thrown a wrench in the market for sure. I’m thinking you either have to adapt to it or just take matters into your own hands, use the tickets and hope for the best.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 6, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I've seen really ridiculous cases of NMT. Things like "You can visit my Able Sisters for 1 NMT!" Why? Just... why?
> 
> This is part of the reason I'm in no rush to buy an online subscription so I can trade. I'd love to trade for the fruits, flowers, Nook Miles furniture alternate colors, and other things that I can't get on my own... but I'd rather wait and hope the online economy gets better. Or, at least, TBT returns and people accept that again.



Same with me.  I love helping people but I'm really sick and tire of all the selfishness going on.  I gave away Marshal back in New Leaf for free before I reset just cause I wanted to do something nice and didn't care about how much bells he was worth.  And when I got him again, I also gave him away for the 2nd and later 3rd time with my 2nd New Leaf town.  But I guess people like me are rare and most just only care about their bottom wallet.

I saw someone give away Diana today to another member and she/he was so happy.  What happen to being nice to folks in this day and age?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



moon_child said:


> I’m surprised to find out about this. I don’t trade anything, because I like working for things on my own. Personally, I just like the challenge. I also don’t trade villagers since I don’t want them to come with any history or to talk about other islands or people I don’t really know. Given this, I’m one of those who uses A LOT of Nook Miles Tickets to get villagers on tours. I’m shocked to find out about this because I’m always at about 90-100K nook miles everyday I log off my game and I’ve redeemed almost everything I wanted. Nook miles pile up so easily when you time your dailies right. Why would people pay so much for them?



Thank you.  I was beginning to think I was the only one playing like this.  I like to see the fruit of my labor everyday when I turn on the game.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 6, 2020)

After watching that one person get Raymond for 1500+ tickets, I honestly can't do this stupid economy anymore.

Also, I'm not saying that all new people on this forum cheat or bought their tickets on eBay, but I've noticed a huge surge of people that joined over the weekend with no avatars and they're packed with hundreds of tickets.

This economy is broken and I'm actually about to give up on buying Raymond.


----------



## th8827 (Apr 6, 2020)

Personally, I would rather spend my 3-4 daily Nook Mile Tickets to visit Islands looking for recipes/fossils/villagers rather than spend them on transactions, and maybe finding a Tarantula Island or Hybrid Island in the process.

I am genuinely uninterested in receiving NMTs as payment because too many Island visits in quick succession sound like they would get boring, and I would rather receive an actual item that I am looking for in a trade.

The high NMT prices also made me give up even trying to find my Dreamies. At least I already have 3 of them.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 6, 2020)

I sold tickets everyday to pay my house loans. Because of this I have stuck in my mind that a ticket is worth around 250k bells. And some hours of grinding to get a stack to sell. And I can no longer go on threads in nook cranny lol because people are selling normal items for NMT! Like seriously, a sakura pouchette DIY is not worth 20 NMT, that's 5 mil bells . Or some flowers being given in NMT. I'm not paying 250k+ bells for 1 flower. lol

Since I don't take part in buying villagers, I have no use for getting lots of stacks of NMT, since I aslo don't island hop. Lol So I'll just keep looking for IGB offers. Tho I feel a lot of people are greedy for what they have, especially if they charge NMT for items they can make using DIY cards.


----------



## Rave (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah, I get the frustration! I don't really have a full island of dreamies planned or anything, I like just letting my island evolve naturally, so I don't get super into the villager trading thing. I've looked into a little, and it seems pretty much every even minorly popular villager is going for at least 20+ DMT, which would be... at least 4 days of acquiring at a normal pace. Grinding for nook tickets isn't hard, but I'd still rather just play normally instead of grinding... It's annoying trying to bid on or buy anything when inevitably someone else will hop in with an offer of dozens of tickets. It's started to pick up for normal item sales too, which is annoying.

I also personally don't see a ton of use for the NMT, given my island is full and I don't really have the patience to island hop and hope I get a cool villagers. The prices are dropping a little, but for a while it was about 300k per ticket, which is.... basically the same as the profit you can get from a tarantula island, which are decently rare spawns. Sure, you can convert any island to a tarantula island, but spending ~20 minutes per island converting it to one is grindy too. The most use I'd get out of them is trading for other stuff or converting to bells, but again it's just an extra cog in the process.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 6, 2020)

CowKing said:


> After watching that one person get Raymond for 1500+ tickets, I honestly can't do this stupid economy anymore.
> 
> Also, I'm not saying that all new people on this forum cheat or bought their tickets on eBay, but I've noticed a huge surge of people that joined over the weekend with no avatars and they're packed with hundreds of tickets.
> 
> This economy is broken and I'm actually about to give up on buying Raymond.


Ive noticed this as well, seems really odd how these people are joining with hundreds of tickets its getting out of hand!


----------



## eminyan (Apr 6, 2020)

woah was duping tickets a thing? i heard it couldn't work bc tickets didn't have a second form like lets say the Nintendo switch did-


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 6, 2020)

I love using tickets as a currency, honestly. They don't take long to get, they're worth a lot so if you offer a few you're more likely to get what you want, etc. I haven't been making a lot of bells so I can still get items from people that would cost a lot otherwise. 

Most people want them so they can visit islands, as the new 8 villagers cannot be obtained via amiibo. Raymond, Audie, and Judy are the most sought after villagers at the moment and the only way to get them is from RNG, a Nook Mile island, or shelling out tons of tickets to another person. I don't understand why so many people are still buying/selling/trading villagers right now though.. I would be terrified to offer that many tickets with all of the villager moving-in and moving-out bugs happening.

I do think this 600+ tickets for one villager is ridiculous, but if people have that many tickets to offer (most likely bought from eBay) then there isn't really much we can do about it unless the forum forbids huge offers like that to try and salvage the economy. 

Hopefully they will release Amiibo cards for the new 8 in the near future so people will stop losing their minds.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm not a fan of it either honestly, especially when it comes to shops and things (who knew it would be so hard to get a signature now!) but at the same time I understand it, they want in return something that they can actually use. I think the duplicating glitch has really messed things up


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2020)

wait i’m sorry - people are selling nmts on ebay? i-


----------



## Glyn (Apr 6, 2020)

Anything from bells to monster statues to flower seeds can be found on ebay with a ridiculous price tag. 2020 is weird and amazing.


----------



## Raz (Apr 6, 2020)

And this is why I can't see myself getting "into the market" of animal crossing communities. People get greedy and act like billionaire investors on wall street, cornering the market and making the game less fun by ruining one of the pillars of AC's gameplay.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



meggtheegg said:


> What i've been doing lately when i'm selling things on the forums is doing a kind of PWYW first come first serve kind of situation. it's so hard to guage what's fair with the economy right now, and i get far too stressed trying to just come up with prices based on everything around me on the forum, so it's the only way i've been happy with so far to let both the people who have lots of resources to spare by my stuff and also let people who have been playing the game at a slower pace buy and trade stuff just as well.
> 
> as long as the trade is for something i really want or at more than i could sell the item for at nook's cranny, i'm not too concerned. and i've been happy with it.
> 
> i'd just feel so icky setting things at exorbitant prices. not because i think people who are doing it are immoral. it's the name of the trading game right now. it's just personal preference for me  while i sit and wait for things to flatten out a little


Honestly, this is how the game was meant to be played (not only NH, but the whole series). AC was about having a sense of community, not about creating a capitalist state with a virtual currency to exchange animals. 

Unfortunately, the biggest part of the fanbase never got the memo about that "sense of community" thing, and went full "wolf of wall street".


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 6, 2020)

melsi said:


> I think I've only ever encountered one island that I couldn't convert to a tarantula island. Most you can. The one I couldnt was the bell rock island.


While tarantula farming is definitely a good money maker I just cannot do it. I'm horribly arachnophobic to the point where even having this horrible huge gross eight-legged furry thing jump at my character in this otherwise cutesy adorable game is too much for me. I've gotten myself to catch one for Blathers and that's me done for like ever. I'll be waiting until the sharks come, but until then, I'm mostly relying on online trading for my decent income (and emperor butterfly farming when I get the chance)


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> While tarantula farming is definitely a good money maker I just cannot do it. I'm horribly arachnophobic to the point where even having this horrible huge gross eight-legged furry thing jump at my character in this otherwise cutesy adorable game is too much for me. I've gotten myself to catch one for Blathers and that's me done for like ever. I'll be waiting until the sharks come, but until then, I'm mostly relying on online trading for my decent income (and emperor butterfly farming when I get the chance)



i feel you - the tarantulas and scorpions are literally my nightmare and i can’t bring myself to catch them more than once - really sucks that we can’t catch a break from them cus once the tarantulas leave, the scorpions show up. total nightmare lmao


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 6, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i feel you - the tarantulas and scorpions are literally my nightmare and i can’t bring myself to catch them more than once - really sucks that we can’t catch a break from them cus once the tarantulas leave, the scorpions show up. total nightmare lmao


Scorpions don't actually bother me... which is super weird but scorpions are fine. Scorpions are pretty cool tbh. But spiders... spiders are just no.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 6, 2020)

I agree with OP. I find NMT to be extremely complicated too. Getting them from the machine, then making multiple trips to the island etc.
I understand people who say they adapt but I’m sad I can’t take part of any auction that’s higher than 10 tickets.  I feel like many people are so ahead with millions of bells and so many tickets already. So I can just hope that the economy will calm
Down a bit and in the best case go back to TBT because it’s the most uncomplicated and fastest transaction for me. That’s just my personal opinion tho, I’m not attacking anyone


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 6, 2020)

Wolfling said:


> i know, its bs. there are people in this discord i'm in selling raymond for 1.2k tickets. and they;re getting it consistently. like, holy crap, no single thing should be worth THAT much



For 1200 tickets, you're guaranteed to find him on your own with that amount.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 6, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> For 1200 tickets, you're guaranteed to find him on your own with that amount.


I don't think it's guaranteed... You can find doubles of villagers on Island Tours and RNG can really hate you. I saw someone go to 700 islands and didn't see Raymond once.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 6, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i feel you - the tarantulas and scorpions are literally my nightmare and i can’t bring myself to catch them more than once - really sucks that we can’t catch a break from them cus once the tarantulas leave, the scorpions show up. total nightmare lmao



If you don't have a net out, they are 100% harmless


----------



## AdvLAMP (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm hoping when TBT's currency comes back, that this NMT fad will be over. Granted I got to get my hands on a villager that would've be difficult to get, but me and my friend had to give up a Lot of Nook Miles just to get the amount we needed.


----------



## lunachii (Apr 6, 2020)

I think its fine if people are looking for under 5 tickets, but the other day I saw Marshal being sold for I think 100 NMT?? I need to gather many tenths of thousand nook miles to afford that, so I feel like there needs to be a damn glitch or something because I see people offering houndreds of nook miles left and right like its nothing, I too can only earn maybe 3 a day if i'm lucky


----------



## Sholee (Apr 6, 2020)

lunachii said:


> I think its fine if people are looking for under 5 tickets, but the other day I saw Marshal being sold for I think 100 NMT?? I need to gather many tenths of thousand nook miles to afford that, so I feel like there needs to be a damn glitch or something because I see people offering houndreds of nook miles left and right like its nothing, I too can only earn maybe 3 a day if i'm lucky



It's not a glitch, it's EASY to make hundreds of NMTs. I have the amiibo cards of Marshal, Julian, Chief, Ankha, Fang, Fauna, etc.

Marshal = 100 - 200 NMT
Julian = 100 - 200 NMT
Chief = 50 - 100 NMT
Fang = 50 - 100 NMT
Fauna = 50 NMT

I can easily TT them to move out and keep reloading them via the amiibo camper and repeat the process. It's not the same as NL in which you had to have moved out a certain numbers of villagers before you can get one of the moved out ones back. The economy is SO broken right now. Once they fix the amiibo move out glitch, you won't even need to TT as much anymore. The only upside I see is that there will be such an oversaturation of marshals, julians and other tier 1 villagers that they'll essentially drop down in price.


----------



## lunachii (Apr 6, 2020)

Sholee said:


> It's not a glitch, it's EASY to make hundreds of NMTs. I have the amiibo cards of Marshal, Julian, Chief, Ankha, Fang, Fauna, etc.
> 
> Marshal = 100 - 200 NMT
> Julian = 100 - 200 NMT
> ...


I'm talking about regular players who dont have plenty of amiibo cards of popular villagers so they can send off left and right for tickets.. Not easy for me to gather houndreds of tickets no  I have to actually play the game


----------



## Sholee (Apr 6, 2020)

lunachii said:


> I'm talking about regular players who dont have plenty of amiibo cards of popular villagers so they can send off left and right for tickets.. Not easy for me to gather houndreds of tickets no  I have to actually play the game



That's why this game is so broken, it's pay to win. A regular player will never be able to catch up to someone who has amiibo cards and have already accumulated hundreds of nmts.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 6, 2020)

I understand, I only take NMT as payment because of this. I don't want to have hundreds of thousands of bells, but I do want Raymond too. I'm not going to give someone that much for him though, so I'm selling to try to find him myself. I only take reasonable prices too. The max I've taken for a villager is 50. Did 30 for Sherb. I'm fed up with the 1000 Nook ticket offers too.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 6, 2020)

Sholee said:


> It's not a glitch, it's EASY to make hundreds of NMTs. I have the amiibo cards of Marshal, Julian, Chief, Ankha, Fang, Fauna, etc.
> 
> Marshal = 100 - 200 NMT
> Julian = 100 - 200 NMT
> ...


I wonder if the cycling thing is a glitch in itself. It seems odd how you can just cycle villagers out over and over and over again without any repercussion or any wall to stop you from exploiting it.

Its just weird how Hazel can move out of my island today and then tomorrow I can find her on an island tour.


----------



## Triaged (Apr 6, 2020)

For people that are dedicated to doing this (and I'm guessing that there are people who don't "play" the game for real, just see it as an opportunity to sell IGN things for real money), it ends up flooding the economy when you play ball with it. It's possible to get a few hundred tickets in a day through time travelling and if you think of all of the people who are just reselling these things online, it's frustrating. It will only get worse the more tickets enter the "economy."



Sholee said:


> That's why this game is so broken, it's pay to win. A regular player will never be able to catch up to someone who has amiibo cards and have already accumulated hundreds of nmts.


I mean, it depends on how you define what you want out of the game. Plus, if you're even willing to play that way. If I see a user drop 3k NMTs to get all of their dreamies or a crazy amount of in-game bells for dreamies that I want, I tend not to get frustrated because I can only think about how empty it must feel to get your island to where you want it just by dropping $$ or abusing exploits...


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 6, 2020)

Not gonna lie, I'm also adapting to how the economy of the forum works. Rather than have 250K IGB, I can just drop off a ticket instead. 

I usually get my NMT from trades to also use as trades. But yeah, 50+ NMT for dreamies are hard...


----------



## Triaged (Apr 6, 2020)

faiiry said:


> wait i’m sorry - people are selling nmts on ebay? i-


Yes. Honestly I think there are "networks" doing this rather than a majority being individual people. Reminds me of the news articles some countries forcing their prisoners to grind inside of video games so their virtual earnings could be sold online for IRL profit...

Looking at a few of the "listings" online, all of them have different looking descriptions but somehow always include a line in there with identical spelling and mistakes about how, if they don't respond, they're sleeping. Really eerie.


----------



## Sholee (Apr 6, 2020)

Triaged said:


> Yes. Honestly I think there are "networks" doing this rather than a majority being individual people. Reminds me of the news articles some countries forcing their prisoners to grind inside of video games so their virtual earnings could be sold online for IRL profit...
> 
> Looking at a few of the "listings" online, all of them have different looking descriptions but somehow always include a line in there with identical spelling and mistakes about how, if they don't respond, they're sleeping. Really eerie.



I wonder what Nintendo thinks about their game having "microtransactions" and I'm sure the reason why we can't assess the ABD in other island was their fix on the massive bell trading and duping from NL. I'm sure they didn't intend on NMT to become a currency in their game.


----------



## canadasquare (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah, Im over here struggling to just get one NMT because I've been spending my miles on accessories. But that being said, this isn't new. I remember in New Leaf the insane amount of bells people would purchase villagers for, going into the 100mil. A lot of people of AC take it to the extreme. But Im happy Im not the only one thats a little conflicted on this, because I grinded selling turnips for a few days only to realize my bells are damn near useless now haha. I remember when bell tree bells were used as currency too! Times are just constantly changing


----------



## Shinon (Apr 6, 2020)

cornimer said:


> Yeah add me to the confused train. I'm not accusing anyone who has a lot of NMT of duping or doing anything unfair, but I'm just bewildered as to how it's possible to get that much. Since March 20th I would estimate I've made....*does quick math* maybe 60k-65k miles. That is about 32 tickets....how on earth are people getting upwards of 1000 tickets?? What are your secrets??



Cheating. They're cheaters.  Or knowingly trade with cheaters to build up massive amounts of duped tickets from others.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 6, 2020)

Yeah, honestly I hate it. Every time I see someone selling something I want, they always want NMT and I just leave disappointed. I have so many things I need my nook miles for that I have no other way to get that I don't want to waste it all on NMT just to buy something. 

It seems no one wants TBT or IGB anymore, which is weird because you can't buy anything in game with NMT...


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 6, 2020)

i usually get like 2-4000 nook miles a day lol that would be 1-2 tickets per day
i used to get more at the start of the game because of the achievements but nowadays unlocking those are more rare...


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 6, 2020)

That's why I've become sick of trading on the forums. I feel like I'll never get the villagers I want because they're going for hundreds of nook mile tickets. Which translates to millions of bells, which takes days to grind for. Guess I'll stick to item-for-item trades.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 6, 2020)

I just saw someone asking for a NMT to visit their cranny to buy flowers from it. 

Flower bags. From Nook's Cranny. Which you can buy in unlimited amount. 

I can't anymore.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 6, 2020)

I can see the demand for NMT, It's the only way to find your dreamie without investing IRL Money.

But the fact people are asking for like 100+ NMT is insane lol. The economy for trading was already screwed with duplication glitch so I'm not all that surprised.  You guys do you tho.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 6, 2020)

The fact that people have created a large economy from a game where you simply live on and island with animals is crazy. It fills me with relief that at least Nintendo didn’t put in-game transactions for irl money for the Nook Tickets.

It’s stuff like this the reason why I limit trading only with friends.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 6, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> The fact that people have created a large economy from a game where you simply live on and island with animals is crazy. It fills me with relief that at least Nintendo didn’t put in-game transactions for irl money for the Nook Tickets.
> 
> It’s stuff like this the reason why I limit trading only trade with friends.


That's what I think I'm going to do from now on, now that I have irl friends playing the game. Not like I have the chance to trade much on here anyways - people with massive amounts of bells and Nook Mile Tickets buy up everything and I can't afford it.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 6, 2020)

Mairen said:


> And shame on you guys if you are, that's creating a huge divide between the people who have no real life money to spare on this stuff.


why does it matter what people choose to spend their real life money on...? you don't need insane amount of in game money to play the game. its just their choice to have that much. there's absolutely no need to 'shame' someone for what they choose to spend their real life money on if it makes them happy. its a game


----------



## Licorice (Apr 6, 2020)

Buying insane amounts of nmts for the chance to MAYBE find your fave villager on an island makes no sense to me when you can buy an amiibo sticker for like 2 bucks online. lmao


----------



## Sholee (Apr 6, 2020)

Licorice said:


> Buying insane amounts of nmts for the chance to MAYBE find your fave villager on an island makes no sense to me when you can buy an amiibo sticker for like 2 bucks online. lmao



It's the gacha mechanic, it's like gambling and exciting lols. I'm a sucker for RNG type games. I can easily load up whichever villager I want on the cards but it's not fun that way.


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 6, 2020)

Shinon said:


> Cheating. They're cheaters.  Or knowingly trade with cheaters to build up massive amounts of duped tickets from others.



you couldn't have even duped tickets or else they would be a lot more inflated than just simply 1k which is the highest i've seen (recently)
a lot of people aren't cheating

a lot of people worked to get NMT to get the villagers they want, animal crossing has always been like this for more "popular" villagers just be glad that the currency that's desired is easier to be grinded instead of draining out your bells 24/7 like in NL.

some ppl like me and my friends grind for NMT/save to get the villagers we want. it's the same as grinding for anything else in this game instead of simply just using amiibo cards to get them

my only problem is selling them for 300k... at most it should be sold for 100k


----------



## Lyraa (Apr 6, 2020)

At this point I’m not even bothering with threads that are asking for an absurd amount of NMT. I saw Fang going for a lot the other day, and a few days later I came across him on a mystery island. Personally, I find it a little unfair, you can play the game how you want no doubt about that. But for someone who doesn’t time travel, doesn’t grind for the tickets and when I do, I spend it on other items and recipes. Eh.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2020)

I feel the same way I really hate how the tickets are the new form of currency I feel like I can't participate on here anymore which is why I'm not really active as I once was the forums are basically useless for me now since I can't afford anything.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 6, 2020)

i thought that 20 tickets was a lot to ask for, i cant even comprehend how 1000+ is possible. its probably explained in the thread somewhere but like


----------



## Violit (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm currently hoarding tickets to try and purchase a Raymond - the fact I've heard of people going to over 700 islands without encountering him is terrifying. I've scarcely done anything on my island other than trying to breed hybrids and I pretty much grind NMs all bloody day. With the lockdown I've little else to do.

I did win a 200nmt giveaway on a Discord server I'm on (and no I don't know how they got those tickets) which has boosted me up a little but even then it's still too few for Raymond these days. Combined with what I've grinded I'm at around like, 250 - 260? It's mental. If I'm able to get him before burning through all the tickets then I'll most likely do a giveaway or something but until then I'm hoarding like a mad woman.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 6, 2020)

DinoTown said:


> Scorpions don't actually bother me... which is super weird but scorpions are fine. Scorpions are pretty cool tbh. But spiders... spiders are just no.


I'm the same. I usually turn my game off once 7pm hits to avoid seeing the tarantulas, but scorpions are chill for me.


----------



## deleted (Apr 6, 2020)

As a shop owner on this forum, I do not accept NMT. I don’t get the hype either.

It just doesn’t seem worth it to me.


----------



## Fey (Apr 6, 2020)

It’s really disheartening and I won’t play a part in it. 

I’ve already decided not to sell off my popular villagers for Miles, but keep an eye on people searching for them instead. The hope is that they’ll go to somebody who truly wants and will keep them :3


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 6, 2020)

I just find it a bit silly that people are actually paying real money for Nook Miles Tickets. Isn't that the very definition of a microtransaction that so many people are against? Even worse, that money is going to other people than the developers.

I know there isn't much I can do about it. The only thing I can really do is not participate in it and encourage others to do the same. Personally, I would rather trade item for item or just give something to someone else out of the goodness of my heart. I know that is just me though.


----------



## Levolpehh (Apr 6, 2020)

Psure the dupe glitch was only for placeable items, you couldn't dupe NMT or Nook Miles. Anyone with absurd amounts of either just cheated them in via modded switch.

That being said, since bells were duped to the point of no tomorrow people adapted to NMT which couldn't have been duped (as easily). Most people with 400+ aren't duping, they're just collecting from other trades.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 7, 2020)

People charge tickets now for visiting their nooks or getting a DIY from a villager who’s crafting  Man i really hope this Economy will relax. The spirit of animal crossing was always to support each other & help each other out. Idk, maybe I’m weird but I’d let people visit for free :/


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 7, 2020)

Raz said:


> And this is why I can't see myself getting "into the market" of animal crossing communities. People get greedy and act like billionaire investors on wall street, cornering the market and making the game less fun by ruining one of the pillars of AC's gameplay.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020
> 
> ...



People who sell NMT on ebay should have their account ban and not just for AC, their entire Switch account ban!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Berrymia said:


> People charge tickets now for visiting their nooks or getting a DIY from a villager who’s crafting  Man i really hope this Economy will relax. The spirit of animal crossing was always to support each other & help each other out. Idk, maybe I’m weird but I’d let people visit for free :/



I give away stuff for free...this is also a part of the reason I wish AC wasn't popular like it is now.  There are too many people that don't give a damn about AC and only bought it due to the hype or what "popular" like those stupid Twitch streamer and do it for views and money and nothing more.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Hedgehugs said:


> I can see the demand for NMT, It's the only way to find your dreamie without investing IRL Money.
> 
> But the fact people are asking for like 100+ NMT is insane lol. The economy for trading was already screwed with duplication glitch so I'm not all that surprised.  You guys do you tho.



And yet you got people on this board alone defending duper/cheaper saying it doesn't affect you and you shouldn't dictate how other plays their game.  When I post them this thread, they don't reply back.  I'm going to call out a duper/cheater and I don't care what people on here think.  Even if you didn't dupe, there no way you have over 1000 NMT and say you did it the "right" way.

I will defend people on here, I won't defend cheater.  Sure this isn't e-sport, but it probably much worst considering e-sport affect fews while this affect the entire community.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



trashpedia said:


> The fact that people have created a large economy from a game where you simply live on and island with animals is crazy. It fills me with relief that at least Nintendo didn’t put in-game transactions for irl money for the Nook Tickets.
> 
> It’s stuff like this the reason why I limit trading only with friends.



They might now for the next game because of all these bum that buy NMT with real money.  Its always the minority that screw it up for the majority.


----------



## Jhin (Apr 7, 2020)

Berrymia said:


> People charge tickets now for visiting their nooks or getting a DIY from a villager who’s crafting  Man i really hope this Economy will relax. The spirit of animal crossing was always to support each other & help each other out. Idk, maybe I’m weird but I’d let people visit for free :/


I've seen people ask for 3+ tickets to sell turnips... for prices in the 80-90 bells range


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

It'd be nice if Nintendo could give us 1 free ticket per day. They could do so through the internet to thwart TT'ers from abusing it.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yea what really bothers me is the fact that people are now charging you NMT just to visit their island or to sell turnips which is outrageous sometimes, I usually would just let people come for free


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 7, 2020)

Nook: hey I'll let u pay off this initial 50k loan for 5,000 nook miles c:
Everyone on this site: so... nmt... are 300k?
Nook: no... its like... not even 25k for one.
Everyone: 300K FOR 1 NMT NO BARGAINING

It's even more annoying when one person is selling them for 300k and the next thread under is saying u need to pay 1 ticket to buy 10 bags of flowers 
Like
Are u insinuating 10 bags of flowers are worth 300k or is the market just that screwed


----------



## xara (Apr 7, 2020)

i’ve seen people offer 500-600 tickets for raymond and literally almost passed out


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 7, 2020)

i agree with you completely. this new economy that has been developing is confusing and also stressful as well. i've begun to feel severe guilt for using my NMT to actually do what the game intended for us to do - go searching for villagers that i want. yesterday i went on an expedition that took up 25 NMT and i felt horribly guilty at the end, because i feel like i used up something so valuable, with no worthy outcome. i do not like the new economic system whatsoever.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 7, 2020)

I agree that this is crazy and threw me for a loop, considering it happened in less than a week of the game coming out. 

You CAN earn quite a few miles---I earn mine every day and throughout my livestreams and I've made a heck of a lot (even while spending for some things), but the amassed amount of like 500+ of them confuses me. Even the dreamiest of dreamies on NL used to go for around 250-500TBT. At 500TBT = 20 Nook mile tickets... yeah, the math is hecking crazy. It's around _12,500 TBT_ equivalent to get a dream villager now if they're popular.

I had to conform and buy some NMT myself (but I only bought about 40 tickets and had to do it with TBT, because I never dupe-glitched and was poor in-game), if just because it seems like people wouldn't trade anything else. But I really don't like that the economy has been destroyed this early into the game. After years, I can understand people amassing insane fortunes, but I really think that dupe glitch caused a ton of issues. Massively rich people are just buying tons of NMT and then are able to make these immense bids that raise the prices of villagers to levels that no regular player can possibly achieve. And then the prices of everything go up, as the same people expect lots of NMTs for goods/services. It's extremely sad to see this happen. I used to love trading and buying/selling here, but now it literally scares me. I cannot compete with prices and I don't even know what prices on anything truly are, as they're all just equated to NMT now or masses of bells that normal players cannot easily acquire. 

I truly hope this eases down. It has made the economy here almost unbearable.


----------



## BokuNoRhythm (Apr 7, 2020)

People that have tons of tickets are the dupers


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't like it either.

The Bells Voucher is 500 Miles for 3,000 bells.
This means it's 6 bells per mile. Which means the NMT should be 12,000 Bells TOPS.




BokuNoRhythm said:


> People that have tons of tickets are the dupers



You could only dupe placeable items. AKA furniture and clothing. You can only *drop* tickets, so they weren't dupe-able.


----------



## niko2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Berrymia said:


> People charge tickets now for visiting their nooks or getting a DIY from a villager who’s crafting  Man i really hope this Economy will relax. The spirit of animal crossing was always to support each other & help each other out. Idk, maybe I’m weird but I’d let people visit for free :/


The only time I tip is when selling turnips and earning money... if I visit someone else I can bring a gift etc but if they ask for money or tickets just to visit... I won't go.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't want to be "the bad guy", but I feel dealing with NMT in enormous amounts has not only spawned because of hackers/cheaters/duplicators, but is enabling them too, and as such needs to be avoided, and stopped.

A NMT is 2000 miles. 2000 miles, I assume, if going at a slow or steady pace, will take you about 20 minutes earn. Excluding the stalk market, I don't know a single person who can make 300,000 bells in the same amount of time.

I think what it was was that some people fraudulently acquired hundreds of millions of bells, and then started mass purchasing NMTs at ridiculous amounts, which created the idea in others that NMT could not only be used as currency, but be used inplace of hundreds of thousands of bells.



Alaros said:


> You could only dupe placeable items. AKA furniture and clothing. You can only *drop* tickets, so they weren't dupe-able.



He/She has a point though. Duplicators have money, and money buys NMT from players


----------



## Anj2k6 (Apr 7, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I seen people selling Diana for 20+ and I also seen today some guy giving away Diana for free.  There still good people out there.  I gave tons and tons of villagers for free away in NL 2nd town, Marshal for example, I think that was my most popular giveaway.


I'm only charging 10 - 20 NMT for the amiibo villagers I'm cycling so I can maybe save up to buy Raymond or Judy.
It's truly ridiculous having NMT prices in the upper 100's.


----------



## Shyria (Apr 7, 2020)

Ok this thread is such a relief!
My contribution to it might upset some people but I think some people might feel the same way so it's good to point it out?
I got a very popular cat as my first villager to visit my campsite and initially (I'm not really up to date with AC news/community and am not on Twitter) i hated him. I actually closed without saving when I found out my two options were "ask him to move in" and "ask him to move in" and waited for the next day to see if he was gone. He wasn't. So I took him in, and thought "hey, I'll see if people want him on the forum I just signed up to". Then I found out how CRAZY things were with him and I got discouraged. I absolutely don't want to have a part in crazy auctions going over hundreds of NMTs, and I didn't feel like engaging in a "first come first served" kind of thing, nor judging who "really deserved" to have him. So for now I'm keeping him. (and he's actually starting to grow on me...)

And I agree, people asking for tickets just to visit their shops or so are crazy... It's just a matter or respect, and giving back.... If I let people in my island because they're interested in stuff I sell, hopefully they'll do the same for me when they have things that interest me... And if they don't, well there's a very well thought ranking system in place that should be enough...

Anyway... luckily, I still manage to find lots of people to trade with in what I consider to be reasonable & fair conditions on here, so that's nice!


----------



## Faux (Apr 7, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i’ve seen people offer 500-600 tickets for raymond and literally almost passed out


You're gonna hate to know he just went for 2,500 NMTs last night, lol.


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 7, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Yea what really bothers me is the fact that people are now charging you NMT just to visit their island or to sell turnips which is outrageous sometimes, I usually would just let people come for free



Tbf, managing people trying to sell turnips is a lot of work, especially if people leave on their own and don't wait for boot. That means for every 8 people, you're sitting through 16 cutscenes. I think they deserve some compensation for their time. I was annoyed just being a visitor.



Alaros said:


> You could only dupe placeable items. AKA furniture and clothing. You can only *drop* tickets, so they weren't dupe-able.



Yes but to be fair, duping earns you $$$, and you can use $$$ to purchase NMT. That way, dupers artificially drive up the price of NMT by being able to offer more money, and simultaneously hoarding tickets.

But people are also accumulating them by selling their villagers. So it's not only dupers that have a ton of em.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 7, 2020)

To be honest, I recently auctioned off Raymond and he sold for 950 NMT. 

I do TT, but at the time I only had 30,000 nook miles. Thats only 15 tickets, so truly I don't know how people even accumulate so many (I stated this in my thread). I never imagined I would get that many for him, but what can I do get the person to pay me less when others have bid as well? I took the opportunity because now I know I have plenty of NMT to search for my remaining dreamies, and even purchase things on the forum. I do plan on having a NMT giveaway at some point though.


----------



## Mello (Apr 7, 2020)

Tickets were a terrible idea and I hate them.


----------



## Shyria (Apr 7, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Tbf, managing people trying to sell turnips is a lot of work, especially if people leave on their own and don't wait for boot. That means for every 8 people, you're sitting through 16 cutscenes. I think they deserve some compensation for their time. I was annoyed just being a visitor.


Yes, that's fair, but then how about regulating the flow of people? Don't accept that many people if it's a bother to you... 

Plus once again, in my opinion it's the "build up" that's a problem. If you ask for me to drop one ticket to come sell my turnips, fair enough. If you ask for several, or the best bidders... That's when it starts to become silly. 
But then again, everybody is free to play with the people that play the way they agree with, and don't trade with others...

I just think it's important to keep in mind that going too crazy in this could discourage people from taking part in it, and so you have less trade opportunities.


----------



## xara (Apr 7, 2020)

Centuria said:


> You're gonna hate to know he just went for 2,500 NMTs last night, lol.



bro i- 0-0 literally think i went through the 5 stages of grief reading that


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 7, 2020)

Shyria said:


> Yes, that's fair, but then how about regulating the flow of people? Don't accept that many people if it's a bother to you...
> 
> Plus once again, in my opinion it's the "build up" that's a problem. If you ask for me to drop one ticket to come sell my turnips, fair enough. If you ask for several, or the best bidders... That's when it starts to become silly.
> But then again, everybody is free to play with the people that play the way they agree with, and don't trade with others...
> ...



I think many people feel obligated to try to get in as many people as who jump at the opportunity because no-one likes disappointing others. Some have a really hard time saying "no" to people.

I will pay 1 NMT to visit other people's islands for diys from their villagers. I think that's fair cuz I would spend 1 NMT to go to a random island. I have no intention of buying villagers - which was ALWAYS a crazy market – so that part of the economy doesn't affect me.

*For all the people who have a problem with the NMT economy: be the change you want to see in the forums! Give away your villagers for free. Open up your town for buying/selling for tips only. Start the culture you want to have!*


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

Mello said:


> Tickets were a terrible idea and I hate them.



Their purpose and use in the game is perfectly fine.

But what the community has turned them into? Awful idea indeed. They honestly have no value. They literally send you to a random island with a little bit of resources and a villager if you're able to. That's it. You can't hand them in for Bells or anything.

But do you know what has value? Bells. Yes, they are more difficult to get in large amounts, but do things need to be excessively expensive? No, they don't. Things don't need to be expensive to show huge value. But because of the duplication glitch, Bells no longer hold value to a lot of players because we can't tell what was legitimately obtained or not. So the community looked for the next best thing, and that was sadly Tickets, because people found value in them somehow.

It really sucks. Why do I have to grind out mundane tasks over and over for hours on end just to get villager I may want directly from another person? Why can't I just give you the 3 million Bells I have in my ADB that I got from Turnips??? It makes no sense...


Before TBT forum currency was disabled, I was trying to buy visits to islands to purchase seed bags from their Tom Nooks. I felt my offers were reasonable, and let people haggle with me if desired. My thread was practically ignored by most people, likely because I wasn't offering Tickets!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 7, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I think many people feel obligated to try to get in as many people as who jump at the opportunity because no-one likes disappointing others. Some have a really hard time saying "no" to people.
> 
> I will pay 1 NMT to visit other people's islands for diys from their villagers. I think that's fair cuz I would spend 1 NMT to go to a random island. I have no intention of buying villagers - which was ALWAYS a crazy market – so that part of the economy doesn't affect me.
> 
> *For all the people who have a problem with the NMT economy: be the change you want to see in the forums! Give away your villagers for free. Open up your town for buying/selling for tips only. Start the culture you want to have!*


I think you misunderstood my post, while I do agree that some compensation is nice for selling your turnips like a tip or even 1 NMT isn't terrible, I mean just some people want like 3 or 4 NMT for a simple trip to sell turnips which is a bit outrageous considering how much NMT are valuable and almost essential for finding a villager you want in your town. Also to tell people to giveaway a villager that is popular isn't going to happen anytime soon, many are going to sell their villagers to make a profit that is how this works here on TBT...


----------



## Shyria (Apr 7, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I will pay 1 NMT to visit other people's islands for diys from their villagers. I think that's fair cuz I would spend 1 NMT to go to a random island.



Uh, I guess I didn't see it that way. That's a very fair point! I guess when you're not visiting for actual *trading* with the other player then it makes sense.
Although it would be nice to resort to other things (fruits, diy, whatever floats your boat) first. But yes, in that sense, I entirely agree with your last statement!


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Their purpose and use in the game is perfectly fine.
> 
> But what the community has turned them into? Awful idea indeed. They honestly have no value. They literally send you to a random island with a little bit of resources and a villager if you're able to. That's it. You can't hand them in for Bells or anything.
> 
> ...



It's ridiculous. I see so many people complaining that their islands sucked for the day and I.... What are you going there for???
The islands are meant for you to be able to get extra resources not to cycle through villagers until you find the ONE basic cat villager out of... what... 300+ options?????

And the villager trading is HORRIFYING this time around. I remember thinking 1mil for a popular villager was ridiculous but.... if people are paying 950 tickets for one villager and the current online economic value of the tickets is.... 200-300k EACH.... that's... horrifying.

The only value the game has ever put on them is the initial tent payment of 49,800 bells being transferred to 5,000 miles. Like... if a ticket is 2k miles and 5k is barely worth 50k why does anyone think the nmt value is over 20k lmao. The conversion is literally 1k miles=10k bells. if not just a bit lower.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> For all the people who have a problem with the NMT economy: be the change you want to see in the forums! Give away your villagers for free. Open up your town for buying/selling for tips only. Start the culture you want to have!



While I do agree  with this statement, there's a huge problem with it: 

Once this community starts doing something, it's pretty much impossible to get them to change it. Remember when New Leaf was new, and people were selling villagers, items, etc for IGB? Once TBT gained more value, its all people wanted. I've offered many Bells for villagers, which I found to be completely reasonable, but they still wanted unreasonable amounts of TBT, and not Bells. Why? Because Bells lost value over time. But TBT had value.

I don't see this changing for New Horizons, even though I genuinely feel Tickets have no value.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

Let's be honest, at the price NMTs sell for, you're better off earning miles and selling NMTs than playing the Stalk Market, and tipping NMT which are worth a quarter million bells.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> It's ridiculous. I see so many people complaining that their islands sucked for the day and I.... What are you going there for???
> The islands are meant for you to be able to get extra resources not to cycle through villagers until you find the ONE basic cat villager out of... what... 300+ options?????
> 
> And the villager trading is HORRIFYING this time around. I remember thinking 1mil for a popular villager was ridiculous but.... if people are paying 950 tickets for one villager and the current online economic value of the tickets is.... 200-300k EACH.... that's... horrifying.
> ...



Exactly, Bells are easy to obtain with some work, but still a bit harder to get in large amounts compared to New Leaf. People here literally placed a huge Bells value on Tickets, and to be honest, I think they only did so to inflate how much Bells are actually worth... which will kill the economy VERY quickly. 

Like.. why Nook Tickets?? Why not Bell Vouchers? That would have been a good in-the-middle ground... wait, they stack, right? I don't remember. Going off topic a bit here..


----------



## BokuNoRhythm (Apr 7, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I think many people feel obligated to try to get in as many people as who jump at the opportunity because no-one likes disappointing others. Some have a really hard time saying "no" to people.
> 
> I will pay 1 NMT to visit other people's islands for diys from their villagers. I think that's fair cuz I would spend 1 NMT to go to a random island. I have no intention of buying villagers - which was ALWAYS a crazy market – so that part of the economy doesn't affect me.
> 
> *For all the people who have a problem with the NMT economy: be the change you want to see in the forums! Give away your villagers for free. Open up your town for buying/selling for tips only. Start the culture you want to have!*



Ive given away Fauna, Skye and Audie although no one wanted Audie so she left naturally. Have also given away many items on gamefaqs, i havent sold one thing yet


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 7, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> I think you misunderstood my post, while I do agree that some compensation is nice for selling your turnips like a tip or even 1 NMT isn't terrible, I mean just some people want like 3 or 4 NMT for a simple trip to sell turnips which is a bit outrageous considering how much NMT are valuable and almost essential for finding a villager you want in your town. Also to tell people to giveaway a villager that is popular isn't going to happen anytime soon, many are going to sell their villagers to make a profit that is how this works here on TBT...


Well I honestly haven't been seeing that. Almost every listing I've seen of turnip prices ask for 1 NMT or just tips. And the person I sold to the week before with prices in 500s didn't ask for anything and was happy with flower bags, bamboo shoots, and cataloguing.

Also for NL there was a megathread where people gave away their villagers to the person next in the wait line on the list in a spreadsheet. It was great!


----------



## FieryFetus (Apr 7, 2020)

The huge inflation in the market with these tickets is horrendous; of course I've been paying with tickets for what I want as well but that is because I had no choice but to adapt to the economy thats happening. Heck, I only want my dreamies / friend's dreamies and nothing else but its pretty frustrating to get outbidded 5x what you've offered even if the villager you're targetting for is EASILY obtained via amiibo! I could understand the new villagers being expensive as they are much harder to get but I don't understand how absurdly high Raymond can go for.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

Honestly with how unreasonable of a price tag these tickets have been given, and how people are wanting more and more unreasonable amounts of them for services, items and villagers... I genuinely think trading in Nook Miles Tickets should be temporarily banned. Let the community try other methods, like Bell Vouchers, or just... you know.. regular IGB. Then again, if this did happen, it probably wouldn't stop 'black market' trading via PMs.

I don't think NMTs are a healthy method of trading for this game.



FieryFetus said:


> The huge inflation in the market with these tickets is horrendous; of course I've been paying with tickets for what I want as well but that is because I had no choice but to adapt to the economy thats happening. Heck, I only want my dreamies / friend's dreamies and nothing else but its pretty frustrating to get outbidded 5x what you've offered even if the villager you're targetting for is EASILY obtained via amiibo! I could understand the new villagers being expensive as they are much harder to get but I don't understand how absurdly high Raymond can go for.



Tell me about it. I want Skye eventually, and I definitely don't want to waste 24 hours grinding out like 50 NMTs for her. I could have potentially gotten her myself with these tickets, for crying out loud... trading with these tickets is so flawed.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 7, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> I'm only charging 10 - 20 NMT for the amiibo villagers I'm cycling so I can maybe save up to buy Raymond or Judy.
> It's truly ridiculous having NMT prices in the upper 100's.



And yet I get bash by others on here for not giving duper any leeway because it affect people like yourself.  It doesn't affect me since I don't bother buying or trading for villagers.  I'm more of a DIY person for everything when it come to AC.  I gave away Marshal in NL 3 times for free.  I decline someone on here wanting to help me out by giving me 1 million bells since I started NL a year after everyone else.

But yeah I hope you get Raymond or Judy.  I don't know why Raymond is that popular (same with Marshal) other than he a cat with glasses.  Judy on the other hand is one of my dreamy. Her eyes are like window to my soul.


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> While I do agree  with this statement, there's a huge problem with it:
> 
> Once this community starts doing something, it's pretty much impossible to get them to change it. Remember when New Leaf was new, and people were selling villagers, items, etc for IGB? Once TBT gained more value, its all people wanted. I've offered many Bells for villagers, which I found to be completely reasonable, but they still wanted unreasonable amounts of TBT, and not Bells.


You'll have no luck changing others, making other people take what you want them to. But people can implement the change themselves when they are offering something. If enough people do this, it creates trends that other people want to follow, or feel so much gratitude and goodwill that they copy it.


----------



## FieryFetus (Apr 7, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> I'm only charging 10 - 20 NMT for the amiibo villagers I'm cycling so I can maybe save up to buy Raymond or Judy.
> It's truly ridiculous having NMT prices in the upper 100's.



I'm totally grateful for what you do by the way; its such a fair price for villagers that can be easily obtained. I hope you get Raymond or Judy soon!


----------



## N e s s (Apr 7, 2020)

TortimerCrossing said:


> To be honest, I recently auctioned off Raymond and he sold for 950 NMT.
> 
> I do TT, but at the time I only had 30,000 nook miles. Thats only 15 tickets, so truly I don't know how people even accumulate so many (I stated this in my thread). I never imagined I would get that many for him, but what can I do get the person to pay me less when others have bid as well? I took the opportunity because now I know I have plenty of NMT to search for my remaining dreamies, and even purchase things on the forum. I do plan on having a NMT giveaway at some point though.


Jesus christ, *950 Tickets?*_*?* _

People have evidently abused the duplication glitch while it was still active and it really shows in a lot of the Nook's Cranny threads. It's like... how can you expect me to buy anything in auctions when there are people like above offering nearly 1000 tickets? It's lunacy! I feel like there needs to be some kind of rule made by the mods on a cap for the tickets because no sane human could have grinded or sold enough things to get 1000 tickets this early in the game's life.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 7, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I think many people feel obligated to try to get in as many people as who jump at the opportunity because no-one likes disappointing others. Some have a really hard time saying "no" to people.
> 
> I will pay 1 NMT to visit other people's islands for diys from their villagers. I think that's fair cuz I would spend 1 NMT to go to a random island. I have no intention of buying villagers - which was ALWAYS a crazy market – so that part of the economy doesn't affect me.
> 
> *For all the people who have a problem with the NMT economy: be the change you want to see in the forums! Give away your villagers for free. Open up your town for buying/selling for tips only. Start the culture you want to have!*



But that what I have always done.  It just there very few of us. I gave away Marshal 3 times in New Leaf.  Once I get online, I'll let people in my town for free, I really don't care.  I want everything I have to be earn, I want to wake up and see the fruit of my labor.  Giving me free money does the exact opposite of that.  I plan on playing this game until the next AC comes out.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> You'll have no luck changing others, making other people take what you want them to. But people can implement the change themselves when they are offering something. If enough people do this, it creates trends that other people want to follow, or feel so much gratitude and goodwill that they copy it.



Unfortunately I don't really think enough people will change their ways. These NMTs have proven that when it comes to trading things, this community can get pretty greedy.


----------



## matt (Apr 7, 2020)

I feel Nmt Should also be banned.
It's ruining the economy.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

N e s s said:


> Jesus christ, *950 Tickets?*_*?* _
> 
> People have evidently abused the duplication glitch while it was still active and it really shows in a lot of the Nook's Cranny threads. It's like... how can you expect me to buy anything in auctions when there are people like above offering nearly 1000 tickets? It's lunacy! I feel like there needs to be some kind of rule made by the mods on a cap for the tickets because no sane human could have grinded or sold enough things to get 1000 tickets this early in the game's life.



Nook Miles Tickets can't be duped, so I really don't understand how people are getting so many. Even if I actively grind out my Nook+ tasks, I can get maybe at best 10000 Miles a day.

I don't time travel, which means if I want Skye and she's going for say, 50 NMTs I'd have to grind out extremely actively for TEN days just to get her. That's so unreasonable and I can just smell the burn out I'll eventually experience.


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Unfortunately I don't really think enough people will change their ways. These NMTs have proven that when it comes to trading things, this community can get pretty greedy.


I've seen a recent trend of people doing NMT giveaways. I think things can change if enough people show goodwill.

Would you like to put your theory to the test? Let's try it


----------



## cherrygirl (Apr 7, 2020)

Before this game come out I really liked Raymond and was hoping for him to move to my island however after watching the auctions of him go on the past couple of days, I’m actually starting to hate him, which is just depressing. Bc he was sold for 2500 tickets now everyone else with Raymond is going to be expecting the same amount. Blowing the villager value way out of proportion.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I've seen a recent trend of people doing NMT giveaways. I think things can change if enough people show goodwill.
> 
> Would you like to put your theory to the test? Let's try it



People shouldn't have to rely on random giveaways to get enough tickets to purchase over-priced things, though. Seems really flawed, no?


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 7, 2020)

cherrygirl said:


> Before this game come out I really liked Raymond and was hoping for him to move to my island however after watching the auctions of him go on the past couple of days, I’m actually starting to hate him, which is just depressing. Bc he was sold for 2500 tickets now everyone else with Raymond is going to be expecting the same amount. Blowing the villager value way out of proportion.



I'll probably give Raymond away for free if I had him. Depending if I like him or not.  I sure as hell didn't care about Marshal.  I never had a cat villager before.  I don't want the 2500 NMT because I want  to work for my ticket, that the whole point of "playing the game".  I don't know why this mindset is lost on this generations of players?  With that said I would sell him for 10 NMT only because that the number of miles (21,000) that I lost when I reset my game and didn't think to let someone else hold it for me (I don't have online membership yet) so I'm just trying to gain what I lost. Otherwise it free.  I don't want your 950 to 2500 NMT.  I want to play the game.  I don't care if I have to play the game for a year and a half to afford 400 NMT to find my beautiful white Whitney.  Do people just want to finish this game in weeks/months or what?

This is literally one of the reason why I can't stand the AC community.  People want instant gratification so badly.  They can't live without their dreamy right away.  I must have Raymond, I must have Marshal, I rather TT for days until I can afford NMT and get my dreamy?  Is the game not enjoyable or what?  Do you think Raymond or Marshal care about you? No they don't, to them, you are just one of the million of fans they have.  They don't give a lick about you.  They have millions of adoring fans ready to sell their soul.

On the other hand, Whitney was the first villager in AC to talk to me.  She got me through the bad times, she stood by my side, and is the only reason why I stick with the AC franchise despite how slow and how little there is to do in Wild World.  If I didn't luck out and had Whitney as one of my starter (before I even knew what reset was), I probably would not be an Animal Crossing fan today.  Whitney is love, Whitney is life.  That why I don't feel the same way with other wolves because they were not in my life.


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 7, 2020)

Honestly I don't want the market to change. I have no interest in very popular villagers and I have enough patience so that I don't look out for specific items atm, so NMT are a great way for me to get big bells in a short amount of time. Just yesterday I sold AMELIA (who was never popular to begin with) for 10NMT, which became 2.5 mil. when I sold them. I've paid two bridges, two house expansions and I still have a lot of bells to spend. 

I understand people who are more eager to trade or like very popular villagers will hate the economy right now, but it has always been like that tbh. AC as a series will never have a normal functioning economy with turnips and TT being around at the same time (not a complaint, just a fact)


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> People shouldn't have to rely on random giveaways to get enough tickets to purchase over-priced things, though. Seems really flawed, no?


Ah, my point is that there's an example of people not being greedy with NMTs and they are 'changing their ways' with this trend of generosity. One person doing it influences others to start doing it too as they see the positive response. So I think other good trends can be started too.


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't think the ticket economy is necessarily bad within itself, it can actually be a very good second economy for the game. The problem arises with greedy players, and people enabling those players. When someone has a popular villager at 1k or more tickets, and someone buys that villager, its enabling the greed of other players and letting them know the community doesn't mind it. I actually saw someone on Twitter selling bells and tickets for real money, and I'm just amazed at how far the greed can go honestly.

I like the ticket economy though. For me, its easier to sell and buy with tickets because bells can be extremely tedious when you get into the rarer items. It's easier to drop 10 tickets then have to drop 1 million bells in my opinion. But I guess my opinion is skewed as a time traveler. Nook miles aren't hard to get when you time travel, considering the x2 and x5 reset every day. I can understand people who don't time travel getting frustrated, so I think it's better for people to have a "conversion rate" I guess - where they accept bells or nmts.


----------



## KnoxUK (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't know why everyone is complaining, you guys can see it's an unsustainable currency. It's for those players who want to time travel and earn the maximum amount of resources in the shortest time possible. These type of people will continue this for a month at most and will move onto to a new game because they've earned everything they want and ponder why they're bored of animal crossing.

Regular players will use a more sustainable currency like the forums TBT, as both the player-base and TBT will mature and self regulate as time goes on.

Let them use the currency it's worthless to those who like to have somewhat of a progression system in their games.


----------



## Shinon (Apr 7, 2020)

Centuria said:


> You're gonna hate to know he just went for 2,500 NMTs last night, lol.



If we continue to see rapid inflation in NMT prices like that it just means there are still dupes being exploited and the tickets have no value to the layperson who isn't cheating.


----------



## cherrygirl (Apr 7, 2020)

I


thelonewanderer said:


> I'll probably give Raymond away for free if I had him. Depending if I like him or not.  I sure as hell didn't care about Marshal.  I never had a cat villager before.  I don't want the 2500 NMT because I want  to work for my ticket, that the whole point of "playing the game".  I don't know why this mindset is lost on this generations of players?  With that said I would sell him for 10 NMT only because that the number of miles (21,000) that I lost when I reset my game and didn't think to let someone else hold it for me (I don't have online membership yet) so I'm just trying to gain what I lost. Otherwise it free.  I don't want your 950 to 2500 NMT.  I want to play the game.  I don't care if I have to play the game for a year and a half to afford 400 NMT to find my beautiful white Whitney.  Do people just want to finish this game in weeks/months or what?


If I got him and didn’t like him I would  just give him away to someone I know really wants him.When watching those auctions you generally see the same people and I always feel sorry for the ones that never win. I hate how much he’s going for and if I end up in that position I’m giving him away for free


----------



## BokuNoRhythm (Apr 7, 2020)

KnoxUK said:


> I don't know why everyone is complaining, you guys can see it's an unsustainable currency. It's for those players who want to time travel and earn the maximum amount of resources in the shortest time possible. These type of people will continue this for a month at most and will move onto to a new game because they've earned everything they want and ponder why they're bored of animal crossing.
> 
> Regular players will use a more sustainable currency like the forums TBT, as both the player-base and TBT will mature and self regulate as time goes on.
> 
> Let them use the currency it's worthless to those who like to have somewhat of a progression system in their games.



Incorrect its not just people who tt that are doing this, i tt myself and havent sold or bought anything using nook miles or even bells for that matter


----------



## Shinon (Apr 7, 2020)

Airi-chan said:


> But I guess my opinion is skewed as a time traveler. Nook miles aren't hard to get when you time travel, considering the x2 and x5 reset every day. I can understand people who don't time travel getting frustrated, so I think it's better for people to have a "conversion rate" I guess - where they accept bells or nmts.



The problem is people who don't TT or Dupe aren't going to be given a discount or handicap in bids. So it essentially removes trading/economy out of reach of the average player entirely.


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Exactly, Bells are easy to obtain with some work, but still a bit harder to get in large amounts compared to New Leaf. People here literally placed a huge Bells value on Tickets, and to be honest, I think they only did so to inflate how much Bells are actually worth... which will kill the economy VERY quickly.
> 
> Like.. why Nook Tickets?? Why not Bell Vouchers? That would have been a good in-the-middle ground... wait, they stack, right? I don't remember. Going off topic a bit here..


Oh I forgot completely about bell vouchers LMAO.
that actually makes the price of nmt LOWER than I originally thought if 500 miles=3,000 bells.  Nintendo tried to save us from online inflation. They tried.

The economy is so shot already its gross; and it's primarily because people are greedy and took advantage of the desperation for people wanting a basic cat with two different colored eyes. These crazy prices are also probably increasing the amount of people duping/cheating (not tting i tt and have no idea how people would get this many tickets.......) and just hiding it but using the benefits of it in the  forums lmao. 

I don't think dreamies were ever even..,.. THAT big of a thing prior to NL since themed towns were also... not much of a thing.... so it's crazy to see how that hysteria has carried over into nh despite not being able to have dream addresses currently (or at all).

I also agree the use of nmt as currency should be banned until people calm down.


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 7, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I've seen really ridiculous cases of NMT. Things like "You can visit my Able Sisters for 1 NMT!" Why? Just... why?
> 
> This is part of the reason I'm in no rush to buy an online subscription so I can trade. I'd love to trade for the fruits, flowers, Nook Miles furniture alternate colors, and other things that I can't get on my own... but I'd rather wait and hope the online economy gets better. Or, at least, TBT returns and people accept that again.


This. I don't understand that either :/ Like, I'm going and spending my own bells on stuff, costing the person opening no money, granted they are taking the time to let me visit, but I just feel like 1 NMT is so much for a free trip :c Same with other stuff, too. Like lots of NMT or stuff like gold nuggets to let people come grab a diy that one of their villagers is crafting. Maybe its just me tho :[


----------



## Amilee (Apr 7, 2020)

i dont think people dupe or TT to get the tickets. i hardly use nook miles since i got terraforming and i sit on 80k nook miles right now. people are just selling stuff for like 1 or 2 nmts and thats how they get such high amounts. i also saw someone taking a fee of 2 nmts to enter their town with a high turnip price (500+) and now he has 200+ tickets. 
its not that someone gets this many tickets from one person but they stack after a lot of trades.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Oh I forgot completely about bell vouchers LMAO.
> that actually makes the price of nmt LOWER than I originally thought if 500 miles=3,000 bells.  Nintendo tried to save us from online inflation. They tried.
> 
> The economy is so shot already its gross; and it's primarily because people are greedy and took advantage of the desperation for people wanting a basic cat with two different colored eyes. These crazy prices are also probably increasing the amount of people duping/cheating (not tting i tt and have no idea how people would get this many tickets.......) and just hiding it but using the benefits of it in the  forums lmao.
> ...



Business Suit Cat with Heterochromia: ruiner of economies.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 7, 2020)

cherrygirl said:


> I
> 
> If I got him and didn’t like him I would  just give him away to someone I know really wants him.When watching those auctions you generally see the same people and I always feel sorry for the ones that never win. I hate how much he’s going for and if I end up in that position I’m giving him away for free



It good to know there is still good people out there.  I would have to pick who I give it to wisely (those who don't cheat) and I'm familiar with the trading board so I know those who sell off their dreamy for lot of NMT (those people will never get anything from me).  If someone offering me 950 NMT for Raymond vs someone who giving me 20 NMT, I'll contact the person that offer the 20 NMT and give it to him/her for free. Plus this is my way to shock the system.  I was going to get online much sooner until I found out about the duping glitch. I tested it out myself to confirm if it actually work and how easy it is to understand how it will effect the economy.  I couldn't believe how easy it is.  Took my 1 duplicated Switch and threw it away on the mystery island.  

It not hard, cause they even admit it themselves as bragging right or something.  Or those people who charge NMT for other to visit Saharah or able sister.  It one thing to charge NMT for selling turnips, but to use a store is just plain greedy and RUDE!

This is why when I finally go online, I will pick my friend wisely, someone like yourself, and not deal with people who will do whatever it take to nickel and dime someone.  Plus I find great reward in helping others.


----------



## Faux (Apr 7, 2020)

People insulting others' dreamies is kind of disheartening, too. There's really no need to start attacking a "" basic cat with two colored eyes " because some people are *******s, y'all. ):


----------



## radical6 (Apr 7, 2020)

there are people selling 400 nook mile tickets for like 20 dollars on etsy so... i bet some people got them from there lmfao


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

Centuria said:


> People insulting others' dreamies is kind of disheartening, too. There's really no need to start attacking a "" basic cat with two colored eyes " because some people are *******s, y'all. ):



We're just stating facts, and I dunno what those asterisks are implying but name-calling isn't something that needs to be done either

his design is rather basic besides the heterochromia


----------



## Faux (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> We're just stating facts, and I dunno what those asterisks are implying but name-calling isn't something that needs to be done either
> 
> his design is rather basic besides the heterochromia


And?

A lot of peoples' dreamies may be "basic" to you, there's still no reason to throw a bunch of I CAN'T BELIEVE ANYONE WOULD CARE ABOUT THIS ANIMAL comments.

And it's in response to people demanding 2.5k tickets for any villager that are a-holes.

Let them be a-holes, there's no reason to rain on the parade of people who just want someone new.


----------



## cherrygirl (Apr 7, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> It good to know there is still good people out there.  I would have to pick who I give it to wisely (those who don't cheat) and I'm familiar with the trading board so I know those who sell off their dreamy for lot of NMT (those people will never get anything from me).  If someone offering me 950 NMT for Raymond vs someone who giving me 20 NMT, I'll contact the person that offer the 20 NMT and give it to him/her for free. Plus this is my way to shock the system.  I was going to get online much sooner until I found out about the duping glitch. I tested it out myself to confirm if it actually work and how easy it is to understand how it will effect the economy.  I couldn't believe how easy it is.  Took my 1 duplicated Switch and threw it away on the mystery island.
> 
> It not hard, cause they even admit it themselves as bragging right or something.  Or those people who charge NMT for other to visit Saharah or able sister.  It one thing to charge NMT for selling turnips, but to use a store is just plain greedy and RUDE!
> 
> This is why when I finally go online, I will pick my friend wisely, someone like yourself, and not deal with people who will do whatever it take to nickel and dime someone.  Plus I find great reward in helping others.


I saw someone asking people to offer them igb/diys/nmt just to catalog a set they had collected. Like it’s just cataloging not buying


----------



## Allytria (Apr 7, 2020)

This is also something I noticed and it is kind of annoying! Another thing that bothers me is people demanding tips for simple tasks, (I'm not here to put a price on your stuff but..)

It's not a tip if the "tip" is required! It's a* fee!*


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

Allytria said:


> This is also something I noticed and it is kind of annoying! Another thing that bothers me is people demanding tips for simple tasks, (I'm not here to put a price on your stuff but..)
> 
> It's not a tip if the "tip" is required! It's a* fee!*



Yeah.. seriously. If you have to willingly leave something of value for a service, that's not a tip.. that is a fee lol.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Apr 7, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> And yet I get bash by others on here for not giving duper any leeway because it affect people like yourself.  It doesn't affect me since I don't bother buying or trading for villagers.  I'm more of a DIY person for everything when it come to AC.  I gave away Marshal in NL 3 times for free.  I decline someone on here wanting to help me out by giving me 1 million bells since I started NL a year after everyone else.
> 
> But yeah I hope you get Raymond or Judy.  I don't know why Raymond is that popular (same with Marshal) other than he a cat with glasses.  Judy on the other hand is one of my dreamy. Her eyes are like window to my soul.


Thank you~ 
I can think of a few reasons Raymond is pretty beloved.
1. His heterochromia really adds to the uniqueness of his design
2. He has they tiny wittle fangs when he does the happy expression
3. Apparently you can put him in a maid dress and he loves it 
4. Also I'm a cat person haha 

How sweet of you to give away Marshall for free. I might do something similar before my town is full of dreamies and I can no longer cycle on my switch.


----------



## DarkMyst (Apr 7, 2020)

Even if you ban tickets, its very likely the very markets will just be overrun by insane bell amounts instead (since those were duped), I mean I suppose there will be tbt, but that's disabled at the moment. 

I kind of agree that its not really nice to insult what other people like as their dreamies. Some people like simpler designs, some like more complicated ones. Some people like particular color schemes and some people prefer particular animals. I personally like Raymond, but that's because he reminds me very much of a cat I adored during my childhood and to see people call him basic is disheartening, even if his color scheme is just that. 

I do agree it is a bit jarring seeing stuff like charging a ticket to go to someone's town. I've never entertained those, but I do accept it as a currency in my own villager trading in my own search for him. I wont deny that, but im sure the market will flat a bit as time goes on.


----------



## Shinon (Apr 7, 2020)

tamagotchi said:


> why does it matter what people choose to spend their real life money on...? you don't need insane amount of in game money to play the game. its just their choice to have that much. there's absolutely no need to 'shame' someone for what they choose to spend their real life money on if it makes them happy. its a game



Maybe you grew up in the age of microtransactions and don't know any better, but that sort of "out of game purchasing" is highly damaging to anyone trying to play a game legitimately. It causes inflation and in general makes everyone else have to work harder or be negatively impacted if they don't also participate. And in general, any time you have people or companies using external systems to gameplay, it's a huge negative to the game and takes away from immersion and enjoyment for the overall community.

(IE: Lootboxes for items that used to just be earned in-game. Battlepasses that now cause constant treadmills and anxiety for those having to play on a schedule to keep up, etc.)


----------



## lambshu (Apr 7, 2020)

its a bit disheartening -- i dont TT, and i could, at maximum, farm maybe 5-10k nook miles in a day if i really wanted to, and that'll get me, maybe 3-5 tickets if i dont buy any fencing or furniture. 

at first i thought people were taking these tickets to actually use for the physical trips, but its becoming more apparrent that its just another form of currency now, and one that feels more inaccessible then IGB. ):


----------



## Nerd (Apr 7, 2020)

duping is still definitely a thing if you have a switch on custom firmware and nintendo will never be able to stop that. however, in order to then use the duped items for a trade online, you'd need a second switch system which most people I don't think have...unless you're willing to risk getting banned. just an fyi


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 7, 2020)

Shinon said:


> Maybe you grew up in the age of microtransactions and don't know any better, but that sort of "out of game purchasing" is highly damaging to anyone trying to play a game legitimately. It causes inflation and in general makes everyone else have to work harder or be negatively impacted if they don't also participate. And in general, any time you have people or companies using external systems to gameplay, it's a huge negative to the game and takes away from immersion and enjoyment for the overall community.
> 
> (IE: Lootboxes for items that used to just be earned in-game. Battlepasses that now cause constant treadmills and anxiety for those having to play on a schedule to keep up, etc.)



Lol. But like, why in the world would you 'shame' someone for choosing to spend their own money on them. This game doesn't even have microtransactions - so there's no negative impact? You can get villagers/items literally by yourself? You aren't forced to buy villagers or items so it doesn't take away from the experience?

I'm just saying that saying 'shame on you' to people who choose to spend their money on this is rude and, quite frankly, none of anybody's business.

Also lol, I am 19.


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 7, 2020)

Centuria said:


> And?
> 
> A lot of peoples' dreamies may be "basic" to you, there's still no reason to throw a bunch of I CAN'T BELIEVE ANYONE WOULD CARE ABOUT THIS ANIMAL comments.
> 
> ...



I don't recall saying anything aside from that the economy was ruined because people took advantage of those wanting specific villagers? Yeah I called Raymond basic but I mean... That's not... an attack on anyone who likes him?????????

The conversation is nothing to do with the villagers themselves but the fact people are ruining the economy by inflating the price of specific villagers. I mean..... 950 tickets for ONE villager is ridiculous if they apparently sell for 300k. People are free to do what they wish with their nook mile tickets and bells and what not but it sets a bar for everyone else wanting to buy or sell that villager.
Personally I do not see the appeal in Raymond (the one in question and mentioned in this thread to sell for that much) and can't believe his worth is THAT high when other popular villagers in NL (Like Marshall) would only go for a few million bells.

The hysteria is that they do not have amiibo cards and people take advantage of it. :T


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 7, 2020)

oops sorry didn't mean to post here again dsjadasd


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 7, 2020)

N e s s said:


> Jesus christ, *950 Tickets?*_*?* _
> 
> People have evidently abused the duplication glitch while it was still active and it really shows in a lot of the Nook's Cranny threads. It's like... how can you expect me to buy anything in auctions when there are people like above offering nearly 1000 tickets? It's lunacy! I feel like there needs to be some kind of rule made by the mods on a cap for the tickets because no sane human could have grinded or sold enough things to get 1000 tickets this early in the game's life.



you can't dupe tickets


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

tamagotchi said:


> Lol. But like, why in the world would you 'shame' someone for choosing to spend their own money on them. This game doesn't even have microtransactions - so there's no negative impact? You can get villagers/items literally by yourself?
> 
> I'm just saying that saying 'shame on you' to people who choose to spend their money on this is rude and, quite frankly, none of anybody's business.
> 
> Also lol, I am literally 19.



Uhh, there IS a negative impact?? If people are buying large amounts of NMT for real-life currency, and in turn offer large amounts of NMT for items, etc, this drives the 'price' up for those who do NOT purchase these because to be honest, buying items for real life currency for items that are not MEANT to be purchased for real-life currency is walking on thin ice. This in turns negatively effects those who have morals and do not buy them, and have to work way harder for things, due to unreasonably and artificially inflated prices.

Also, your age is pretty irrelevent in this conversation, so why mention it? It doesn't add or support anything...


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 7, 2020)

Pathetic said:


> you can't dupe tickets



I think most people get their tickets to sell or use from those entry rates of 1-5nmt to see celeste or other traveling npcs. 
Also noticed people making multiple player characters to get a ton of tickets in one day lmao. 
But yea no they cant be duped as they arent a "placeable" object.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Uhh, there IS a negative impact?? If people are buying large amounts of NMT for real-life currency, and in turn offer large amounts of NMT for items, etc, this drives the 'price' up for those who do NOT purchase these because to be honest, buying items for real life currency for items that are not MEANT to be purchased for real-life currency is walking on thin ice. This in turns negatively effects those who have morals and do not buy them, and have to work way harder for things, due to unreasonably and artificially inflated prices.
> 
> Also, your age is pretty irrelevent in this conversation, so why mention it? It doesn't add or support anything...


They said I grew up in an age of microtransactions so it is? Jesus lmfao.

There literally isn't, though. If you aren't forced to buy villagers or items in this game, then how? You can get all of these villagers yourself. Literally, every single one. Go to an island and be 'honest' about it.


----------



## Faux (Apr 7, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> I don't recall saying anything aside from that the economy was ruined because people took advantage of those wanting specific villagers? Yeah I called Raymond basic but I mean... That's not... an attack on anyone who likes him?????????
> 
> The conversation is nothing to do with the villagers themselves but the fact people are ruining the economy by inflating the price of specific villagers. I mean..... 950 tickets for ONE villager is ridiculous if they apparently sell for 300k. People are free to do what they wish with their nook mile tickets and bells and what not but it sets a bar for everyone else wanting to buy or sell that villager.
> Personally I do not see the appeal in Raymond (the one in question and mentioned in this thread to sell for that much) and can't believe his worth is THAT high when other popular villagers in NL (Like Marshall) would only go for a few million bells.
> ...


My post was not solely to you. Everyone is throwing shade at how boring popular villagers are, and acting like people who genuinely like them are the problem, and if people just didn't find appeal in "basic" designs, everything would be all hunky dory.

It's the mindset across several websites, I'm just venting because the problem is not that people like a design y'all don't, it's that people are greedy jerks and other people aren't willing to just wait, and instead feed into the volatility.

Idk the community is just grossly ruder now than it was back in NL, and it's disappointing that people are directing things the way they are.

950 was low for Raymond, lmao. He went for 2.5k nmts last night. I'm not saying he's worth that, at all. I'm just saying that just because some people are doing this doesn't mean for a second that him being popular is the problem as I wish people wouldn't ... make it sound like he's not allowed to be popular or highly liked.


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Uhh, there IS a negative impact?? If people are buying large amounts of NMT for real-life currency, and in turn offer large amounts of NMT for items, etc, this drives the 'price' up for those who do NOT purchase these because to be honest, buying items for real life currency for items that are not MEANT to be purchased for real-life currency is walking on thin ice. This in turns negatively effects those who have morals and do not buy them, and have to work way harder for things, due to unreasonably and artificially inflated prices.
> 
> Also, your age is pretty irrelevent in this conversation, so why mention it? It doesn't add or support anything...



i guarantee you nobody is buying 400 NMT for $20 on etsy

also this isn't microtransactions 

please lock this thread


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

tamagotchi said:


> They said I grew up in an age of microtransactions so it is? Jesus lmfao.
> 
> There literally isn't, though. If you aren't forced to buy villagers or items in this game, then how? You can get all of these villagers yourself. Literally, every single one. Go to an island and be 'honest' about it.



Getting off topic here, but they said "maybe", they never said you did. 

And I am not going to explain any further, since you don't seem open to taking other people's opinions and reasoning into consideration right now.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Getting off topic here, but they said "maybe", they never said you did.
> 
> And I am not going to explain any further, since you don't seem open to taking other people's opinions and reasoning into consideration right now.


And I was confirming that I didn't, so thank you. Bye lol, but thank you for trying to take the moral high ground and saying that I don't listen to other people's opinions or am capable or reasoning. I just don't feel like this topic is worth anything - It's a game, is what I'm saying. There's no reason to cry about how people choose to enjoy it when you can enjoy it yourself in a different way. That's all.


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 7, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> I think most people get their tickets to sell or use from those entry rates of 1-5nmt to see celeste or other traveling npcs.
> Also noticed people making multiple player characters to get a ton of tickets in one day lmao.
> But yea no they cant be duped as they arent a "placeable" object.



yeah exactly like i really don't... see the problem in NMT. sure 1k is a lot. but it's not that hard to make that much in a day and save if you're savvy about it. i understand if you don't TT and it seems harder but there are numerous ways you can accumulate NMT within a day just by trading little by little.

a lot of these people really aren't duping as much as you think they are. just be happy there's a 2nd economic system that's....honestly easier to grind for instead of bells. i'd rather trade 1-5 NMT's in a trade than drop like 500k-1m bells, but i guess that's personal op


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 7, 2020)

Centuria said:


> My post was not solely to you. Everyone is throwing shade at how boring popular villagers are, and acting like people who genuinely like them are the problem, and if people just didn't find appeal in "basic" designs, everything would be all hunky dory.
> 
> It's the mindset across several websites, I'm just venting because the problem is not that people like a design y'all don't, it's that people are greedy jerks and other people aren't willing to just wait, and instead feed into the volatility.
> 
> ...



I...... was the one who called him basic? LMAO.

950 tickets going at 300k bells for one is literally..... 285,000,000 bells essentially based on market value in this sites economy.
If..... 950 is low.... I don't..... That's inflation honey not a deal dkjfndkjfndkjfn. 2.5k nmt is even WORSE that's 750,000,000 bells.
NO VILLAGER IS WORTH 285 MILLION BELLS. Let alone 750 MILLION.

The game values miles at 3k/500 miles. Thats 6k/1,000miles. (In the beginning it was closer to 10k/1,000miles based on nooks tent offer but thats still.... way off 300k LMAO)

He's allowed to be popular
hes allowed to be highly liked
but in no way should he cost 2.5knmt.
Selling for 950 is still VERY excessive
and you're feeding right into the "Oh thats normal" mindset by claiming 950 is "low"
Like... No... That's..... That's not..... What. I don't. Understand. lmao.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Pathetic said:


> yeah exactly like i really don't... see the problem in NMT. sure 1k is a lot. but it's not that hard to make that much in a day and save if you're savvy about it. i understand if you don't TT and it seems harder but there are numerous ways you can accumulate NMT within a day just by trading little by little.
> 
> a lot of these people really aren't duping as much as you think they are. just be happy there's a 2nd economic system that's....honestly easier to grind for instead of bells. i'd rather trade 1-5 NMT's in a trade than drop like 500k-1m bells, but i guess that's personal op


The issue is the inconsistency with the value of nmt.
Are they worth a small tip to go towards a visit or 300k? Would you drop 300k just to visit the able sisters?
Or would you use something you could sell for 300k towards 10 bags of flowers not even worth 20k?

It's inconsistent. and unregulated.


----------



## Faux (Apr 7, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> I...... was the one who called him basic? LMAO.
> 
> 950 tickets going at 300k bells for one is literally..... 285,000,000 bells essentially based on market value in this sites economy.
> If..... 950 is low.... I don't..... That's inflation honey not a deal dkjfndkjfndkjfn. 2.5k nmt is even WORSE that's 750,000,000 bells.
> ...



I'm just going to say I never said I agree with the economy right now, you're not the only one who has called him basic, and I just wish people would stop blaming the wrong people.

That's it.

That's my whole point.

I have nothing more to say.


----------



## Marte (Apr 7, 2020)

Wow（○Ａ○）

Jealous of those who got that many tickets. I get maybe one a day. But why is tickets the new trading thing instead of bells? So people can visit islands and look for villagers? Or because they can sell the tickets?


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 7, 2020)

Marte said:


> Wow（○Ａ○）
> 
> Jealous of those who got that many tickets. I get maybe one a day. But why is tickets the new trading thing instead of bells? So people can visit islands and look for villagers? Or because they can sell the tickets?



Both.
I'm the latter. Like a person said (i think, sorry if i'm misquoting) the Ticket to Bells ratio is mad stupid. Paid my whole house loan with 10 tickets alone lol.


----------



## Marte (Apr 7, 2020)

wHAT, are the tickets worth a lot of money? I thought it was like a couple hundred bells for one or something o_o


uuuuh I meant to reply to you Hedgehugs, but I'm still trying to figure this quote-reply thing out, lol.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

Marte said:


> wHAT, are the tickets worth a lot of money? I thought it was like a couple hundred bells for one or something o_o



One Nook Miles Ticket can go for 200k-300k in-game Bells. It's dumb.


----------



## Jhin (Apr 7, 2020)

This is just the AC version of 1920's inflation in Germany


----------



## Mairen (Apr 7, 2020)

Since I'm the one who did use the phrase "shame on you" I don't mind stepping in here to try to explain a little better. I'd first like to apologize if I hurt anyone's feelings by using that phrase. I was grumping about the fact that people can use real life currency to give themselves an advantage in game. But I truly didn't mean for anyone to be upset by it, no harm was intended! I was using that phrase in a lighter manner than I think was interpreted here.

Of course anyone can spend their money on whatever they'd like (that truly isn't my business, you are correct). In a game like animal crossing however, it can actually have a negative effect on other people's experiences. This is a game that heavily encourages interacting with other players, and these forums in particular are an entire community where everyone can play together. When you have some people who are in a better financial position than others and is fortunate enough to be able to spend real life money leisurely like that, it segregates the other members who literally cannot afford to spend that extra money on the nook miles tickets. And suddenly only the "rich" members have the capacity to participate in the markets because those who have to earn their nook mile tickets day by day in game can't even hope to keep up. And then it's only a wealthy man's market...in quite the literal sense. I was grumping about it because on the older games, anyone who had the game all had an equal chance of working hard in their games and participating in the markets here regardless of their financial stability offline. but now with the ability to use real life money to give you an advantage in nook mile tickets, I could see a certain segregation possibly happening here instead. 

And yes, anyone could potentially, with enough luck, find the villagers and items that they want. But that's still casting the members who can't afford those tickets offline into a whole another pot. "Oh, you can't afford to buy hundreds of tickets? Too bad for you! Just work harder! _Maybe_ you'll eventually get what you want!." And to me, it still feels like an unfair situation where the rich have the advantage here. I just personally preferred the older days when everyone could play as equals, but I also acknowledge there's sadly not much I can do about this. I can only hope for better days to come!


----------



## Amilee (Apr 7, 2020)

i think a lot of people prefer nmts because its easier to drop 10 tickets than 10mil bells especially because you cant use the abd in other towns


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 7, 2020)

Bless this thread. 

I'm trying my best to adapt to the new economy but it's so uneven, trading NMT is risky at best right now considering some people are selling the same items for largely varying prices (I've seen 99k IGB, 1NMT and 10 NMT for the same item? I've seen the tickets themselves sell between 200k and 400k IGB?? )  

Realistically they'd be worth....12k bells, considering the bell ticket is 500 nook miles for 3000 bells...

I get the islands can have valuable ressources and are... a source of villagers but once again, when it comes to villagers, it's a gamble, at that point just buy the amiibo cards. When theres less than 1/400 chances of getting the villager you want on an island...considering you CAN find the same villagers repeatedly, is it really worth the hype?

I've settled for amiibos at this point. I'll get NMT for a handful of trades but anything asking for 50+ tickets is plain silly by now.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Amilee said:


> i think a lot of people prefer nmts because its easier to drop 10 tickets than 10mil bells especially because you cant use the abd in other towns


That begs the question then, what's worth 10M bells? I mean, we have the crowns for such huge transactions, do we not? How are people selling things for 10M bells less than a month into the game?


----------



## Story (Apr 7, 2020)

Excuse my ignorance. But isn’t this basically the same as Marshal post welcome amiibo days? Right? We went that high at one point in New Leaf didn’t he?


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 7, 2020)

I just hope the TBT comes back soon, I feel like that would help even things out even a tiny bit, as a lot of people accepted that for payment now that it's disabled still, people are relying more on IGB and NMT


----------



## Marte (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> One Nook Miles Ticket can go for 200k-300k in-game Bells. It's dumb.



（´〇｀）That is SO MANY BELLS! I'm shook right now, lol!


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 7, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> I just hope the TBT comes back soon, I feel like that would help even things out even a tiny bit, as a lot of people accepted that for payment now that it's disabled still, people are relying more on IGB and NMT


That too. I admit I foresaw the rise of NMT as a currency just before the forum update and spent almost all of my TBT on NMT. In hindsight it was a good move but now i'm just part of the problem that I too despise, can't win them all. 

Any idea when TBT is supposed to be reinstated?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

LexxyRaptor said:


> That too. I admit I foresaw the rise of NMT as a currency just before the forum update and spent almost all of my TBT on NMT. In hindsight it was a good move but now i'm just part of the problem that I too despise, can't win them all.
> 
> Any idea when TBT is supposed to be reinstated?



The short answer is "eventually."


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 7, 2020)

Honestly, I already gave up to look for Audie (or even Raymond) here on the forums, as no way in my life I will be able to pay those huge amounts of NMT. Still wonder how people can even have such amounts of tickets, like come on, not even with TT you're able to get so many.


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> The short answer is "eventually."


Ah. Deliciously precise. My favorite.  

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Scrapper said:


> Honestly, I already gave up to look for Audie (or even Raymond) here on the forums, as no way in my life I will be able to pay those huge amounts of NMT. Still wonder how people can even have such amounts of tickets, like come on, not even with TT you're able to get so many.


I honestly found the Animal Crossing Discord and Subreddits are other decent platforms for trading, there are still the usual NMT fiends but they're easier to weed out than in here for sure.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Since I'm the one who did use the phrase "shame on you" I don't mind stepping in here to try to explain a little better. I'd first like to apologize if I hurt anyone's feelings by using that phrase. I was grumping about the fact that people can use real life currency to give themselves an advantage in game. But I truly didn't mean for anyone to be upset by it, no harm was intended! I was using that phrase in a lighter manner than I think was interpreted here.
> 
> Of course anyone can spend their money on whatever they'd like (that truly isn't my business, you are correct). In a game like animal crossing however, it can actually have a negative effect on other people's experiences. This is a game that heavily encourages interacting with other players, and these forums in particular are an entire community where everyone can play together. When you have some people who are in a better financial position than others and is fortunate enough to be able to spend real life money leisurely like that, it segregates the other members who literally cannot afford to spend that extra money on the nook miles tickets. And suddenly only the "rich" members have the capacity to participate in the markets because those who have to earn their nook mile tickets day by day in game can't even hope to keep up. And then it's only a wealthy man's market...in quite the literal sense. I was grumping about it because on the older games, anyone who had the game all had an equal chance of working hard in their games and participating in the markets here regardless of their financial stability offline. but now with the ability to use real life money to give you an advantage in nook mile tickets, I could see a certain segregation possibly happening here instead.
> 
> And yes, anyone could potentially, with enough luck, find the villagers and items that they want. But that's still casting the members who can't afford those tickets offline into a whole another pot. "Oh, you can't afford to buy hundreds of tickets? Too bad for you! Just work harder! _Maybe_ you'll eventually get what you want!." And to me, it still feels like an unfair situation where the rich have the advantage here. I just personally preferred the older days when everyone could play as equals, but I also acknowledge there's sadly not much I can do about this. I can only hope for better days to come!


Wow ur the MLK of our time


----------



## CowKing (Apr 7, 2020)

Raymond is a dreamie of mine, but at this point, if I end up getting Raymond through random means, I'm super tempted to just strike the iron while it's hot and auction him off, but then again I'd feel like I would be contributing to the problem, idk


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 7, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Raymond is a dreamie of mine, but at this point, if I end up getting Raymond through random means, I'm super tempted to just strike the iron while it's hot and auction him off, but then again I'd feel like I would be contributing to the problem, idk


That was my thought when I ran into Marina twice while island hopping. but I decided against it cause getting villagers to move out is a chore in this one... :S


----------



## Capella (Apr 7, 2020)

LexxyRaptor said:


> That was my thought when I ran into Marina twice while island hopping. but I decided against it cause getting villagers to move out is a chore in this one... :S


its actually extremely easy if you bother to learn how it works...  its pretty consistent in how you get them out and theres no grace period like there was in new leaf... u can have a villager move out and have the same one move in the next day instead of waiting for 12 villagers to cycle out.


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Apr 7, 2020)

Capella said:


> its actually extremely easy if you bother to learn how it works...  its pretty consistent in how you get them out and theres no grace period like there was in new leaf... u can have a villager move out and have the same one move in the next day instead of waiting for 12 villagers to cycle out.


I guess i'm just not knowledgeable on the matter, then. We can discuss in DM as to not derail this thread, though.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

It's wishful thinking, but maybe Nintendo can release a patch if they get enough requests so that Nook mile tickets are either

1. Not droppable
2. Sent to DAL, and not the inventory. (We know this is possible because of the beginning of the game)


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> It's wishful thinking, but maybe Nintendo can release a patch if they get enough requests so that Nook mile tickets are either
> 
> 1. Not droppable
> 2. Sent to DAL, and not the inventory. (We know this is possible because of the beginning of the game)



I think it would also be helpful if the forum made some kind of rule about the price of nmt. That way even if we do use it as currency, on this site it would have a set value. Rather than 1,000 different values based on everyone's own ideas.


----------



## RoseGlasses (Apr 7, 2020)

Pathetic said:


> you can't dupe tickets



NMTs have been confirmed duped, but not through the patched method.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

A thread selling Audie just popped up.. buyout is 200 NMT. Ugh. I don't see myself getting Audie anytime soon.


----------



## SCORPA15 (Apr 7, 2020)

Although it wouldn't fix the problem, I have no idea why the nook phone doesn't have an app for exchanging bells.


----------



## Brookie (Apr 7, 2020)

Mairen said:


> And yes, anyone could potentially, with enough luck, find the villagers and items that they want. But that's still casting the members who can't afford those tickets offline into a whole another pot. "Oh, you can't afford to buy hundreds of tickets? Too bad for you! Just work harder! _Maybe_ you'll eventually get what you want!." And to me, it still feels like an unfair situation where the rich have the advantage here. I just personally preferred the older days when everyone could play as equals, but I also acknowledge there's sadly not much I can do about this. I can only hope for better days to come!



To be fair, it was also available to pay real life money for New Leaf things: bells, item selections, sets, gold tools. It wasn't just NH. I know because I spent $20 on some a while back when I was a teenager with little responsibility  But I don't do it anymore because it's no fun!!!


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 7, 2020)

Mairen said:


> Since I'm the one who did use the phrase "shame on you" I don't mind stepping in here to try to explain a little better. I'd first like to apologize if I hurt anyone's feelings by using that phrase. I was grumping about the fact that people can use real life currency to give themselves an advantage in game. But I truly didn't mean for anyone to be upset by it, no harm was intended! I was using that phrase in a lighter manner than I think was interpreted here.
> 
> Of course anyone can spend their money on whatever they'd like (that truly isn't my business, you are correct). In a game like animal crossing however, it can actually have a negative effect on other people's experiences. This is a game that heavily encourages interacting with other players, and these forums in particular are an entire community where everyone can play together. When you have some people who are in a better financial position than others and is fortunate enough to be able to spend real life money leisurely like that, it segregates the other members who literally cannot afford to spend that extra money on the nook miles tickets. And suddenly only the "rich" members have the capacity to participate in the markets because those who have to earn their nook mile tickets day by day in game can't even hope to keep up. And then it's only a wealthy man's market...in quite the literal sense. I was grumping about it because on the older games, anyone who had the game all had an equal chance of working hard in their games and participating in the markets here regardless of their financial stability offline. but now with the ability to use real life money to give you an advantage in nook mile tickets, I could see a certain segregation possibly happening here instead.
> 
> And yes, anyone could potentially, with enough luck, find the villagers and items that they want. But that's still casting the members who can't afford those tickets offline into a whole another pot. "Oh, you can't afford to buy hundreds of tickets? Too bad for you! Just work harder! _Maybe_ you'll eventually get what you want!." And to me, it still feels like an unfair situation where the rich have the advantage here. I just personally preferred the older days when everyone could play as equals, but I also acknowledge there's sadly not much I can do about this. I can only hope for better days to come!



not trying to sound rude but... welcome to capitalism I guess?


----------



## Mairen (Apr 7, 2020)

Ahaha, no worries my friend, peace ^-^ all opinions and input is valuable to this discussion. I always am open to the concept of learning and growing and changing my mind from the lessons of others. It's a harsh world out there, but you are right!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 7, 2020)

What saddens me the most about all of this is that since it has already spread like wildfire... the rest of us are likely going to either have to conform or be completely left behind and out of trades/deals, etc.  Even if you sell things for cheaper, there's no guarantee that others will follow suit.

Case in point, I got the Golden Slingshot recipe a few days ago. I held a free crafting service to make them for folks if they brought the materials and posted a thread on it. And tips were completely optional. But that didn't stop several other threads selling the slingshots and other golden tools like the watering can for like 35 NMT.

I'd like to believe things could change, but... with the damage that has been done, there's a long way to go.

For those of us unhappy with it, let's just hope that good will that goes out, comes back around. I sincerely hope you guys don't end up busting your butts for hundreds or thousands of NMTs just to get your dreamies. I hope things will change.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 7, 2020)

Imo this is probably going to sound stupid but I feel like buying amiibo coins from etsy or making your own amiibo NFC chips is so much easier tbh. Yeah, spawning in dreamies using amiibo takes away the fun and stuff but it's less of a hassle than trying to stack up 2000 NMT.


----------



## Shinon (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Also, your age is pretty irrelevent in this conversation, so why mention it? It doesn't add or support anything...



He was mentioning it in response to me commenting about them possibly growing up with microtransactions and therefore maybe not understanding the full ramifications of external systems negatively impacting core gameplay. Ironically enough, pointing out they are 19 means they did, in fact, grow up with MTX and don't understand.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 7, 2020)

Shinon said:


> He was mentioning it in response to me commenting about them possibly growing up with microtransactions and therefore maybe not understanding the full ramifications of external systems negatively impacting core gameplay. Ironically enough, pointing out they are 19 means they did, in fact, grow up with MTX and don't understand.


Dude. Lmfao


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 7, 2020)

I guess I prefer the NMT because I do visit the islands a lot...

I dont want to deal in bells because frankly there isnt much I want to buy with bells. My house has the last upgrade so I'm in no hurry to pay off that loan.
Plus, people will abuse TTing for bells... I'm not saying TTing is cheating. Just I have seen many "tips" (not on here) on how to get nearly 1mil bells in less than an hr through manipulating the system through TTing... I am not going to share any of those tips because I don't want to encourage that behavior. >.>

Sure, the NMT could have been duped and that is still affecting the system. But it is more fair of a currency for those who don't TT in my opinion.


----------



## roseychuu (Apr 7, 2020)

Amissapanda said:


> What saddens me the most about all of this is that since it has already spread like wildfire... the rest of us are likely going to either have to conform or be completely left behind and out of trades/deals, etc.  Even if you sell things for cheaper, there's no guarantee that others will follow suit.
> 
> Case in point, I got the Golden Slingshot recipe a few days ago. I held a free crafting service to make them for folks if they brought the materials and posted a thread on it. And tips were completely optional. But that didn't stop several other threads selling the slingshots and other golden tools like the watering can for like 35 NMT.
> 
> ...


I can completely relate to this? I remember seeing the cutting board DIY going around for 10+ NMT and when I had Bea crafting it I was offering people to come in and get the recipe for a tip - most people left either 1 NMT or bells, if they couldn't afford the ticket. I've also let people catalog rare items/full sets for cheap and unfortunately, I feel like when it comes with trades you will always encounter someone who will be greedy or asking too much... Or someone who takes advantage of your kindness in turn for their gain, even if they make you seem like the bad guy.

But there will always be people who are kind hearted out there willing to do trades for fair amounts and to help one another in return. And I think those people are what help drive the community forward. I'm sure you made a lot of people happy and smile when crafting the golden slingshot for them! ❤ I promise your efforts aren't for granted! Kindness and fairness is there, you just have to find it amidst the chaos.


----------



## Shinon (Apr 7, 2020)

Amilee said:


> i think a lot of people prefer nmts because its easier to drop 10 tickets than 10mil bells especially because you cant use the abd in other towns



Maybe the game should support an "ABD Transfer" between players in-town together to avoid the hassle of umpteen bags of bells?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

roseychuu said:


> I can completely relate to this? I remember seeing the cutting board DIY going around for 10+ NMT and when I had Bea crafting it I was offering people to come in and get the recipe for a tip - most people left either 1 NMT or bells, if they couldn't afford the ticket. I've also let people catalog rare items/full sets for cheap and unfortunately, I feel like when it comes with trades you will always encounter someone who will be greedy or asking too much... Or someone who takes advantage of your kindness in turn for their gain, even if they make you seem like the bad guy.
> 
> But there will always be people who are kind hearted out there willing to do trades for fair amounts and to help one another in return. And I think those people are what help drive the community forward. I'm sure you made a lot of people happy and smile when crafting the golden slingshot for them! ❤ I promise your efforts aren't for granted! Kindness and fairness is there, you just have to find it amidst the chaos.



Asking for a mandatory tip isn't a tip, that's a fee.


----------



## roseychuu (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Asking for a mandatory tip isn't a tip, that's a fee.


True ;; but my point being that I was flexible with others and that you can find fairness and people who are flexible with their own trades as well.


----------



## Amilee (Apr 7, 2020)

Shinon said:


> Maybe the game should support an "ABD Transfer" between players in-town together to avoid the hassle of umpteen bags of bells?


that would be amazing! i honestly hate igb trades because its so tedious


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 7, 2020)

Mairen said:


> What is with the Nook Mile Tickets fad? (no offence to anyone personally, I love you all! >.<). But I'm not liking this new thing of everyone switching to nook mile tickets as a form of currency. Where are people getting 50? 100? 500?!
> 
> Are people still finding a way to duplicate items, or are we still seeing the after effects of when that was a thing? Are people buying them? I know that's possible...but I refuse to purchase them off of ebay or wherever, that feels like a 3rd party form of micro transactioning (not sure if I phrased that correctly). And shame on you guys if you are, that's creating a huge divide between the people who have no real life money to spare on this stuff. The Animal Crossing community used to solely be rewarded based on the hard work we put into our games, and the bells we earned with that work, not who's the richest member here.
> 
> ...



You can put a payload on your switch and then add in homebrew. The homebrew can be used to get the save file of your animal crossing game, you can then use that save file (via sd card) on your pc and open it with a save file editor. In the editor you can give yourself nook mile tickets, unlock diy recipes, give yourself bells whatever you want. Also you can add in items etc.

You can then of course back up the edited save file on your switch and boom. You got like 50 billion nook miles.

To be honest I could have 2000 nook mile tickets tomorrow. I just have to roll up a piece of tinfoil.
It ruins the game for me so I won't do it.... but those selling on ebay make money selling nook tickets that they generate by using a save edit. I could sell a full inventory of nook tickets for 8 dollars and still make a killing cause it costs me nothing to obtain them.


----------



## Sholee (Apr 7, 2020)

nintendo can easily fix this NMT market, make it so that you have to use miles to visit the island, not buy a stupid ticket. And all currently owned tickets can be converted to miles.

or make it nontradeable.


----------



## Capella (Apr 7, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> You can put a payload on your switch and then add in homebrew. The homebrew can be used to get the save file of your animal crossing game, you can then use that save file (via sd card) on your pc and open it with a save file editor. In the editor you can give yourself nook mile tickets, unlock diy recipes, give yourself bells whatever you want. Also you can add in items etc.
> 
> You can then of course back up the edited save file on your switch and boom. You got like 50 billion nook miles.
> 
> ...


How do we know u dont already do it?? Lmao


----------



## edsett (Apr 7, 2020)

NMTs value will stop being inflated when the new villagers get amiibo cards. It kinda sucks villager to villager trades are deemed unequal because of that...


----------



## meo (Apr 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> It's wishful thinking, but maybe Nintendo can release a patch if they get enough requests so that Nook mile tickets are either
> 
> 1. Not droppable
> 2. Sent to DAL, and not the inventory. (We know this is possible because of the beginning of the game)


I like this idea. I was honestly surprised when I heard NMT were droppable /tradeable. I just assumed they were locked to the player.


----------



## idklol58258 (Apr 7, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I'll probably give Raymond away for free if I had him


rip inbox

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Mello said:


> Tickets were a terrible idea and I hate them.


pretty sure ninty didnt expect them to be worth this much. they WOULDNT be worth this much if it wasnt for the dupe glitch.

day 1 i saw them going for 50k,which is a reasonable price to me. 300k isnt


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 7, 2020)

It flat out sucks how the trading is broken due to NMT and IGB inflation.

It's very likely that the ebay sellers are hacking. The fact that a lot of them have "endless stock" of NMT along with rare sets is just a huge red flag. I'm assuming that some people on this site are purchasing the listings since the inflation increases daily  (unless someone can record how they got 1,000+ NMT without trading for probably hacked ones or hacking themselves)

Lastly, there could be a secret method that does not involve hacking, given people had hinted at it before. Either way, the NMT are not being acquired fairly.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks like Staff is cool with it according to a recent update.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 8, 2020)

umeiko said:


> It flat out sucks how the trading is broken due to NMT and IGB inflation.
> 
> It's very likely that the ebay sellers are hacking. The fact that a lot of them have "endless stock" of NMT along with rare sets is just a huge red flag. I'm assuming that some people on this site are purchasing the listings since the inflation increases daily  (unless someone can record how they got 1,000+ NMT without trading for probably hacked ones or hacking themselves)
> 
> Lastly, there could be a secret method that does not involve hacking, given people had hinted at it before. Either way, the NMT are not being acquired fairly.



There is still a duplication method similar to previous games that still exists, people can still use that and it's fairly common, it's why im waiting for all this to roll over so btb can be used, that way I can avoid hacked or duped items completely. Allot of players say they time travel for their tickets and get hundreds a day, which is a blatant lie. Because you get about 500 points per year if you do that method, and you aren't gonna be getting hundreds of tickets that way unless you go on an insane grind all day, then getting them from the abd will actually take hours to do if you are getting hundreds. It's a combo of hacking, duping, and those who accept said hacked items for an advantage. There are those who also do art and giveaways that get donated the nmt as gifts, but its impossible to tell when nmt are hacked by a player and if they were even the one who hacked or duped the items into existence. But the hundreds of nmt per trade is clear that such methods have clearly made their way onto the forums.


----------



## EpiDemic (Apr 8, 2020)

if you look at videos about duping items, you see clearly that you wasn't able to dupe mile tickets, only a item that is able to be "placed" on the table was able to be duped
so i don't think those ppl got the possibility to dupe NMT oooooor there is a new dupe glitch we haven't seen so far


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

EpiDemic said:


> if you look at videos about duping items, you see clearly that you wasn't able to dupe mile tickets, only a item that is able to be "placed" on the table was able to be duped
> so i don't think those ppl got the possibility to dupe NMT oooooor there is a new dupe glitch we haven't seen so far



When the duping bug was going on, Nook's Cranny board was flooded with "Buying as many NMTs as possible. 450K IGB each" threads. No non-cheater is paying half a million bells for 2000 miles worth during the first 2 weeks of the game's release.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> When the dumpling bug was going on, Nook's Cranny board was flooded with "Buying as many NMTs as possible. 450K IGB each" threads. No non hacker is paying half a million bells for 2000 miles worth during the first 2 weeks of the game's release.



Heh.. "dumpling bug".. XD

But yeah, the dupe glitch abusers definitely destroyed this games economy for their own benefits...


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> It's wishful thinking, but maybe Nintendo can release a patch if they get enough requests so that Nook mile tickets are either
> 
> 1. Not droppable
> 2. Sent to DAL, and not the inventory. (We know this is possible because of the beginning of the game)


my president


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 8, 2020)

EpiDemic said:


> if you look at videos about duping items, you see clearly that you wasn't able to dupe mile tickets, only a item that is able to be "placed" on the table was able to be duped
> so i don't think those ppl got the possibility to dupe NMT oooooor there is a new dupe glitch we haven't seen so far



lmao, its still possible to dupe items, that method was for placeable items via single console, there was a method discovered shortly after the patch for duping whole inventories of any item that can be dropped at a friends island, no need for placeable items (though insects and fish cant be duped thisway)


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 8, 2020)

There was an update to the trading policy for the forums.. they lifted the ban on certain items that were duped. They basically gave up. Duping abusers buying out NMT won, and screwed everyone else over.

Enjoy paying for things with over-valued tickets! Enjoy grinding out Nook Miles for hours on end for one villager! :/


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 8, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> There was an update to the trading policy for the forums.. they lifted the ban on certain items that were duped. They basically gave up. Duping abusers buying out NMT won, and screwed everyone else over.
> 
> Enjoy paying for things with over-valued tickets! Enjoy grinding out Nook Miles for hours on end for one villager! :/



Can't wait for btb to come out so players that dont cheat with duping and hacks can actually enjoy trading again.


----------



## Mello (Apr 8, 2020)

what's wrong with NMT? they exist


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 8, 2020)

Mello said:


> what's wrong with NMT? they exist



The issue at hand is dupers bought out insane amounts of them for inflated values, which made regular people rely on them as a form of currency. That inflated value in turn caused rare and highly desired things to be INCREDIBLY (and unreasonably) expensive. NMT are grindy to get as well. It's completely unnecessary.


----------



## Mello (Apr 8, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> The issue at hand is dupers bought out insane amounts of them for inflated values, which made regular people rely on them as a form of currency. That inflated value in turn caused rare and highly desired things to be INCREDIBLY (and unreasonably) expensive. NMT are grindy to get as well. It's completely unnecessary.


100% agreed. I _really_ don't like them being so prevalent as currency, especially going into the hundreds range. That's ridiculous


----------



## Praesilith (Apr 8, 2020)

I also find it really funny how 1 NMT sells to Timmy and Tommy for 10k but we're buying them for 250k+. I get that the game itself doesn't determine prices (throwback to paying 2mil for a 250k furniture set back in NL), but it's wild how "valuable" they are.


----------



## EpiDemic (Apr 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> When the duping bug was going on, Nook's Cranny board was flooded with "Buying as many NMTs as possible. 450K IGB each" threads. No non-cheater is paying half a million bells for 2000 miles worth during the first 2 weeks of the game's release.



bro to be honest even with many "nmts for 450k IGB each" threads, as you said in the first days of the game, ppl wasn't even able to farm as many mile tickets as there are right now on the trading forum
i don't believe in a "ppl bought them at high prices from nintendo switch ACNH edition money"


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 8, 2020)

I am not quite where my opinion lies with people, maybe people will agree but it is unpopular to Implement. This entire “economy” is player made so if you don’t like something then don’t do it. If enough don’t do it then it will change. I know it is easier said then done. From what I have seen and I could be wrong but doesn’t seem like lot like to trade in nmt but do it because its what everyone does it. People love having a set or universal rates or values. I don’t believe that fits Animal crossing because we all values things different but seems like lot of people feel like they need to conform to this “rates”. It is easier to trade with the norm than go against it. I think absolutely ridiculous what is happening right now but that is why I try not to participate in it. Between trading  ln NH and NL I tend to go below the “rates” and get people who feel bad because didn’t paid me the “rate”. If I find it fair and you find it fair then its fine who cares. Also I understand that everyone has their own play style and some like to grind and some don’t. We all have our ways like getting bells or have different Time restraints.


----------



## intestines (Apr 8, 2020)

I saw Raymond being sold at an auction for 500 NMT, at most of me playing I have only grinded 25 NMT. I seriously hope they were got through legitimate deals


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Apr 9, 2020)

The prices for everything is way too insane, you'd HAVE to be save editing or abusing something to afford that. (I've been stuck in the house all day because of the quarantine and I've only really had enough for MAYBE 25 Tickets, and I've been doing a lot of the nook miles rewards.)


----------



## Geoni (Apr 9, 2020)

Here's a hack to avoid the frustrations of an unrealistic economy: convince yourself to not like Raymond, Audie, Marshal, Sherb, and Judy.


----------



## Raz (Apr 9, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> The prices for everything is way too insane, you'd HAVE to be save editing or abusing something to afford that. (I've been stuck in the house all day because of the quarantine and I've only really had enough for MAYBE 25 Tickets, and I've been doing a lot of the nook miles rewards.)


Just to put in perspective, I rarely use Nook Miles. Only now that I've unlocked terraforming I had to buy the permits and use a bunch of miles at once. 

As terraforming basically forces you to move houses and invest in infrastructure, and I'm broke because I still need to pay my house, I created a thread selling some NMTs (I didn't even know how much they were selling for) just to make some bells to be able to pay the landscaping costs. 

The person who bought them paid 990k for 4 NMTs (we agreed on 250k per ticket, but she gave me 10 99k bags, and I only realized there was 10k missing when I came back to my island, but whatever), which I took out of the nook machine before going to their island. I would possibly be able to sell 2 per day at best if I want to use those miles I earn daily on things that Tom sells. 

How people are making 500 tickets without cheating? I can't really believe these people throwing hundreds of NMTs at villagers are getting these tickets in a legitimate way.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

Raz said:


> How people are making 500 tickets without cheating? I can't really believe these people throwing hundreds of NMTs at villagers are getting these tickets in a legitimate way.



They unfortunately charge people multiple NMTs just to visit their town to meet Celeste, use Able Sisters, use Sahara, sell Turnips, etc. If you can bring in 10-20 people per day, and charge each of them 3 NMTs each, that's 30-60 NMTs per day.

And then there are the people using real world currency to buy from online, like some people do with gold on MMORPGs


----------



## Raz (Apr 9, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> They unfortunately charge people multiple NMTs just to visit their town to meet Celeste, use Able Sisters, use Sahara, sell Turnips, etc. If you can bring in 10-20 people per day, and charge each of them 3 NMTs each, that's 30-60 NMTs per day.
> 
> And then there are the people using real world currency to buy from online, like some people do with gold on MMORPGs


Man, this sounds as degenerate as EA's lootboxes lol

I never used this site's currency, but I'm eager to see how it works once it's reactivated. For what I'm reading around some threads, it may very well be our last resort.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 9, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> They unfortunately charge people multiple NMTs just to visit their town to meet Celeste, use Able Sisters, use Sahara, sell Turnips, etc. If you can bring in 10-20 people per day, and charge each of them 3 NMTs each, that's 30-60 NMTs per day.



Definitely one way to do it. I charged people to visit my town for my turnip prices (594) and made almost 200NMT.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

lucitine said:


> Definitely one way to do it. I charged people to visit my town for my turnip prices (594) and made almost 200NMT.



Which means TT'ers can find good turnip price every day/week and easily make hundreds to thousands of NMT.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 9, 2020)

Yeah sorry. If I bought the game and I have some left over money to buy in game currency then I will buy some because guess what? It's my game that I bought with my hard earned money and if I wanna use my hard-earned money for more in game stuff then I will and I will feel no shame about it


----------



## intestines (Apr 9, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> Yeah sorry. If I bought the game and I have some left over money to buy in game currency then I will buy some because guess what? It's my game that I bought with my hard earned money and if I wanna use my hard-earned money for more in game stuff then I will and I will feel no shame about it


However it depends on whoever you buy from is a reliable source. An ebay listing selling 500NMT with 98 sales already doesn't look very legit. I've also discovered that there's a way that people are using previous saves and homebrew to basically dupe their island and everything on it like NMT and villagers. There is definitely no shame in spending you money for 'micro transactions' however these people selling them are using these cheats to exploit others for money :/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2020)

Mello said:


> what's wrong with NMT? they exist


I mean I've said this elsewhere, but this is a key factor of the problem. they shouldn't of existed in the first place

the service they're meant to provide of going to an rng island with possibly a random villager is all fine and good, but nook miles tickets as an item shouldn't of been implanted. any tickets you purchased should've just been "electronically" relayed to your dal airport


----------



## Sholee (Apr 9, 2020)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Can't wait for btb to come out so players that dont cheat with duping and hacks can actually enjoy trading again.



forum bells won't stop anything, people with duped bells will just sell IGB for forum currency. Soon you'll see a ton of threads like this:

[LF]Forum Bells [FT] IGB or NMT!!

Unless mods stop the trading of forum bells with IGB, the situation will stay the same.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2020)

Sholee said:


> forum bells won't stop anything, people with duped bells will just sell IGB for forum currency. Soon you'll see a ton of threads like this:
> 
> [LF]Forum Bells [FT] IGB or NMT!!
> 
> Unless mods stop the trading of forum bells with IGB, the situation will stay the same.


this needs a 'disgust' reaction

(tho it's true)


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> Yeah sorry. If I bought the game and I have some left over money to buy in game currency then I will buy some because guess what? It's my game that I bought with my hard earned money and if I wanna use my hard-earned money for more in game stuff then I will and I will feel no shame about it



The excuse "I bought the game and I'll do what I want with it"  is really old and as much as it may sound true, it isn't always the case. It's like saying "I paid for my car, I'll drive as fast as I want". Unfortunately Nintendo has the right to say how we should play our games or use our Switch, which is why they reserve the right to patch exploits and ban exploiters and hackers.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 9, 2020)

Sholee said:


> forum bells won't stop anything, people with duped bells will just sell IGB for forum currency. Soon you'll see a ton of threads like this:
> 
> [LF]Forum Bells [FT] IGB or NMT!!
> 
> Unless mods stop the trading of forum bells with IGB, the situation will stay the same.



That is unfortunately true, but at least everyone has fair gain at btb by making posts and joining the forums. I just want to be able to enjoy the community again without all this arguing and such. Not fun seeing all the people get mad at each other because some decide to ruin the experience for others.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 9, 2020)

Day by day I see more and more people asking for NMT entrance fee for visiting a town on Airport forum and all I can do is shook my head at their greed especially since some of the posters have joined free events themselves of open towns and what not.


----------



## Triaged (Apr 9, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Day by day I see more and more people asking for NMT entrance fee for visiting a town on Airport forum and all I can do is shook my head at their greed especially since some of the posters have joined free events themselves of open towns and what not.


I mean, I don't think asking for a single NMT for access to your island is greedy at all. If you're opening your island for others to sell Turnips or catalog items, you're under no obligation to do it for free. Tipping is considered standard, isn't it, when somebody is letting you visit their island and you're taking up their playing time? A single NMT is relatively inexpensive for people, especially as an alternative for bells.

Charging hundreds or thousands of NMT for villagers? No thanks. But a few NMT to access an island doesn't seem outlandish.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 9, 2020)

Triaged said:


> I mean, I don't think asking for a single NMT for access to your island is greedy at all. If you're opening your island for others to sell Turnips or catalog items, you're under no obligation to do it for free. Tipping is considered standard, isn't it, when somebody is letting you visit their island and you're taking up their playing time? A single NMT is relatively inexpensive for people, especially as an alternative for bells.
> 
> Charging hundreds or thousands of NMT for villagers? No thanks. But a few NMT to access an island doesn't seem outlandish.



Most requests at airport are for visiting islands in order to shop or get DIY cards. What's the difference between airport and nook cranny if both ask for entrance fees?


----------



## Sholee (Apr 9, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Most requests at airport are for visiting islands in order to shop or get DIY cards. What's the difference between airport and nook cranny if both ask for entrance fees?



i know right, i wish there was a separate section for non entrance fees - just good ol' nice people helping out other people, I feel like i've been getting click baited everytime i check a thread and then see "entrance fee of 1nmt"


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 9, 2020)

Sholee said:


> i know right, i wish there was a separate section for non entrance fees - just good ol' nice people helping out other people, I feel like i've been getting click baited everytime i check a thread and then see "entrance fee of 1nmt"



I would love there to be a forum for giveaways and free entrance too!


----------



## Maiana (Apr 9, 2020)

i've been trying to think of how to respond to the OP for days. i honestly don't know where i stand loool
just gonna leave my thoughts here :

paying 600+ tickets for a villager is nuts;; & nmt's are extremely helpful for _me _(personally because i want to island hop to find all my villagers), but i also understand how they can be seen as a huge problem for others.
with that being said, it's probably gonna be crazy for a while :L


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 9, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> The excuse "I bought the game and I'll do what I want with it"  is really old and as much as it may sound true, it isn't always the case. It's like saying "I paid for my car, I'll drive as fast as I want". Unfortunately Nintendo has the right to say how we should play our games or use our Switch, which is why they reserve the right to patch exploits and ban exploiters and hackers.



Its a literal life simulation game about talking to cute animals and making your home look pretty. It's not a competitive game at all. Still not gonna stop me from buying NMT's to get what I want for MY ISLAND so if you honestly get mad about that and truly care then that's kinda sad homie. If I see one of my dreamies up for auction best believe I'm getting that villager. Sorry not sorry 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

Key word guys... ADAPT


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> Its a literal life simulation game about talking to cute animals and making your home look pretty. It's not a competitive game at all. Still not gonna stop me from buying NMT's to get what I want for MY ISLAND so if you honestly get mad about that and truly care then that's kinda sad homie. If I see one of my dreamies up for auction best believe I'm getting that villager. Sorry not sorry
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020
> 
> Key word guys... ADAPT



Hey, you do you. If you want to participate in and enable real-world-trading/selling, it's not my job to stop you.. Though I fail to see how it being or not being a competitive game makes a difference when a player-economy is involved.


----------



## Shinon (Apr 9, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> Yeah sorry. If I bought the game and I have some left over money to buy in game currency then I will buy some because guess what? It's my game that I bought with my hard earned money and if I wanna use my hard-earned money for more in game stuff then I will and I will feel no shame about it



Unapologetic narcissist says narcissistic things. 

But at the end of the day you have to ask yourself: Why did you buy the game in the first place if all you intended to do was circumvent playing the game? You could have kept playing NL if all you wanted was to immediately have everything again.

And realize you trading those large wads of NMTs is harming other players via massive inflation. But I don't expect you to be introspective enough to actually take that to heart.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm sure it'll flatten out once everybody gets what they want. I noticed that the New Leaf trading board prices were way different than they were a year later.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 9, 2020)

This has been said several times already but I'll say it again. TBT is still a very valued currency. It's just because the site is going through major changes that it's currently unusable. (What a terrible time too sigh...) During that brief period of time last week when the bell, feedback and other systems were lifted, I was able to do so many trades for hybrids, furiture etc... because traders started to accept them. 

And given the duping exploit and easier turnip market, IGB aren't wanted by many people for the most part hence why they turn to NMT. Just wait for TBT to return and I'm sure the economy will settle a bit.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 9, 2020)

I also gotta mention, the amiibo cards got sniped up quickly and were hard to find when they released. So by that logic, most fans should have a lot of cards? So why aren't they using them? Is it because of the glitch, everybody is taking an alternative route and island hopping to get their dreamies?


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 9, 2020)

I don’t know how people find so many. I literally do all the Nook + rubbish daily and I can usually only just about get 2000 - 3000 miles. I don’t trade or buy things off other people but it’s annoying getting enough miles to buy a ticket and diy recipes each day -.-


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 9, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I also gotta mention, the amiibo cards got sniped up quickly and were hard to find when they released. So by that logic, most fans should have a lot of cards? So why aren't they using them? Is it because of the glitch, everybody is taking an alternative route and island hopping to get their dreamies?


Most people island hopping for villagers are usually doing it because they want one of the new ones like Raymond or Audie since their amiibos have yet to be released unfortunately. Ofc there are some people trying to get older villagers but I believe the majority are doing it for the new villagers. I'm trying to find Raymond myself but after hearing someone spending 700 tickets and failing I'm just going to wait for his amiibo at this point.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 9, 2020)

Shinon said:


> Unapologetic narcissist says narcissistic things.
> 
> But at the end of the day you have to ask yourself: Why did you buy the game in the first place if all you intended to do was circumvent playing the game? You could have kept playing NL if all you wanted was to immediately have everything again.
> 
> And realize you trading those large wads of NMTs is harming other players via massive inflation. But I don't expect you to be introspective enough to actually take that to heart.



Why did I buy the game? Ummm same reason I'd buy any newer game in a series. Better graphics, new content. So yeah. I wanna buy whatever I want with my hard-earned money to get stuff to make MY ISLAND look nice to satisfy ONLY ME because that is my RIGHT! Doesn't make me a "narcissist" I just don't whine how other people play a life simulator about talking to virtual talking animals and house decorating! Get over yourself. It's not that deep. People aren't going to change how they play because it makes Snowflake McTriggerPants upset. Don't wanna deal with all that then don't play online. Simple

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



JustAWeavile said:


> Why did I buy the game? Ummm same reason I'd buy any newer game in a series. Better graphics, new content. So yeah. I wanna buy whatever I want with my hard-earned money to get stuff to make MY ISLAND look nice to satisfy ONLY ME because that is my RIGHT! Doesn't make me a "narcissist" I just don't whine how other people play a life simulator about talking to virtual talking animals and house decorating! Get over yourself. It's not that deep. People aren't going to change how they play because it makes Snowflake McTriggerPants upset. Don't wanna deal with all that then don't play online. Simple


ps you are correct I am soooooo unapologetic  why wouldn't I be


----------



## Maiana (Apr 9, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I also gotta mention, the amiibo cards got sniped up quickly and were hard to find when they released. So by that logic, most fans should have a lot of cards? So why aren't they using them? Is it because of the glitch, everybody is taking an alternative route and island hopping to get their dreamies?


I actually only own two amiibos (Snake & Cherry and i can't even find them i'm so mad) and personally I'm island hopping because I love the rush i get from gacha games + I've found villagers I've never even known about and want to add them to my town <3


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 9, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Which means TT'ers can find good turnip price every day/week and easily make hundreds to thousands of NMT.


Time travelling punishes your turnip prices harshly, if it's the same as old games I don't think you can get high prices that way.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 9, 2020)

Hmmm well I guess opening a trading thread to give people dreamies cause I have all the cards (minus the new villagers of course) would be a bad idea due to glitches right?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

Ahri said:


> Time travelling punishes your turnip prices harshly, if it's the same as old games I don't think you can get high prices that way.



Unlike the past games, which had a built in option for changing the clock, New Horizons relies solely on the system clock which makes it impossible to detect time travel (other than going backwards in time), unless the game is checking your internet connection before setting turnip prices.


----------



## Stil (Apr 9, 2020)

Shinon said:


> Unapologetic narcissist says narcissistic things.
> 
> But at the end of the day you have to ask yourself: Why did you buy the game in the first place if all you intended to do was circumvent playing the game? You could have kept playing NL if all you wanted was to immediately have everything again.
> 
> And realize you trading those large wads of NMTs is harming other players via massive inflation. But I don't expect you to be introspective enough to actually take that to heart.


Oh wow!
Are you really shaming them and calling them names because they have a different opinion than you do?
And exactly what did they say that warranted them to be called a narcissist?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Hmmm well I guess opening a trading thread to give people dreamies cause I have all the cards (minus the new villagers of course) would be a bad idea due to glitches right?



Right. As soon as the glitches fade, I think I'll give away dreamies too. At least the ones being abused in trading.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 9, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Unlike the past games, which had a built in option for changing the clock, New Horizons relies solely on the system clock which makes it impossible to detect time travel (other than going backwards in time), unless the game is checking your internet connection before setting turnip prices.


I wouldn't be surprised if it did check the times, they are able to implement events this way. I'm a heavy TTer and I've only had my nook's prices be at like 50~ or less.


----------



## Stil (Apr 9, 2020)

__





						Trading Policy Update
					

After much deliberation, we have decided it is time to lift the ban on Royal Crowns and other exorbitant transactions. Our intention when making the original rule was to find a way to regulate the economy on the forums so that trading is fair for everyone, especially those who do not have the...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




I thought this belonged here


----------



## Shinon (Apr 9, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Oh wow!
> Are you really shaming them and calling them names because they have a different opinion than you do?
> And exactly what did they say that warranted them to be called a narcissist?



It's not a matter of opinions when they are espousing behavior that directly impacts others. (RMT from at this point, almost guaranteed to be dupers, which are then used in large numbers that causes inflation and prices the honest player out of the market)

They're a narcissist because they talk in a manner that shows they only care about themselves and they have no regard for how their behavior affects those around them.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 9, 2020)

Okay so, a sort of hobby of mine is going into online markets.  I mean not like shareholding on mobile games or whatever, I mean participating in online economies with virtual items with their virtual worth in virtual currencies.  I've seen healthy economies and economies that is basically witnessing a plane crash with their hella inflation.

Out of all the economies I've even seen from the outside looking in, let alone participate in, I've never seen inflation this bad ever since I found that one practically dying virtual pet site.  On a game where making 250k bells in a day would be a feat in of itself without the stalk market or DIY tarantula islands, you're seeing that same amount in NMT being used to tip.  A TIP.  Or being used as an entry fee where if you're not into the stalk market, you're doing at most shopping at Able's or talking to a NPC that just happens to be there that day, which would constitute at most purchasing about 50k in items, and that's being generous in my own experience.  On top of that and reports of people purchasing NMT for IRL money, which all the power to you I guess but my personal belief that online virtual items exchanges should be kept online and offline IRL material exchanges offline.

Overall, the economy surrounding NH shows a massive problem in its sheer inflation of prices where all it would take is like a couple of dozen of so tickets to pay all of your house loans if you don't completely play offline.  I'm not enough of an economic expert to suggest how to fix this aside from giving it time, unfortunately, but I hope something can be done about this.


----------



## Stil (Apr 9, 2020)

Shinon said:


> It's not a matter of opinions when they are espousing behavior that directly impacts others. (RMT from at this point, almost guaranteed to be dupers, which are then used in large numbers that causes inflation and prices the honest player out of the market)
> 
> They're a narcissist because they talk in a manner that shows they only care about themselves and they have no regard for how their behavior affects those around them.



We have burned through a multitude of threads already regarding the idea of copious amounts of NMT being hacked and have come to a pretty solid understanding that there is no way to prove one way or another that NMTs are duped. So there is no reason to go on about it and get people all worked up again.

I think you need to take a look at the definition for narcissism.
What they said may be making them look _selfish _but definitely not narcissistic.

Its not cool to just call people names for no reason and you shouldnt throw words around when you dont know what they mean.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 9, 2020)

Shinon said:


> It's not a matter of opinions when they are espousing behavior that directly impacts others. (RMT from at this point, almost guaranteed to be dupers, which are then used in large numbers that causes inflation and prices the honest player out of the market)
> 
> They're a narcissist because they talk in a manner that shows they only care about themselves and they have no regard for how their behavior affects those around them.


Your problem seems more about the fact that people are allowed to do things that YOU don't want them doing... so idk nobody was actually being narcissistic, but you came closest imo.. also no, nook miles tickets are not " almost guaranteed"to be non-legit. And regardless: so what theres tons of nook miles tickets out there right now. it clearly ticks you off, but why don't you take it up with nintendo, not this random dude just trying to enjoy the game the way he or she wants to enjoy it.


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 9, 2020)

Going to step in here before things go further.

Everyone here needs to remember to be respectful to other users, regardless of whether or not you agree with them. Personal attacks or insults of any kind will not be tolerated, and we will start handing out formal warnings to anyone who can't remain objective when disagreeing with someone else.

Keep things civil from here and remember that even though people may play in a way that we don't respect or agree with, Animal Crossing is an adorable game at its core and brings a lot of happiness to all of us. Let's all try to keep this in mind and drop the anger.


----------



## Galbador (Apr 9, 2020)

Don‘t spend so much for those villagers, because I‘m sure that Nintendo will release them via Amiibo cards. But things like this takes time since Corona. Have faith


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> Its a literal life simulation game about talking to cute animals and making your home look pretty. It's not a competitive game at all. Still not gonna stop me from buying NMT's to get what I want for MY ISLAND so if you honestly get mad about that and truly care then that's kinda sad homie. If I see one of my dreamies up for auction best believe I'm getting that villager. Sorry not sorry
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020
> 
> Key word guys... ADAPT


I mean you're free to do whatever you want, but it not being a competitive game (of which in some cases, I'd argue the community has gone against that in competing with each other to make their towns "better", but that aside) really means jack ****. if nintendo decides these exploits are getting out of hand and decides to do something about, then they reserve full right to

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Infinity said:


> We have burned through a multitude of threads already regarding the idea of copious amounts of NMT being hacked and have come to a pretty solid understanding that there is no way to prove one way or another that NMTs are duped. So there is no reason to go on about it and get people all worked up again.


just about anyone selling something like 200 nmt for $10 is absolutely 100% a homebrew hacker or something. because in no way in hell does that cost justify the time needed to get all these tickets through any legitimate play, even with tt abuse

we of course can't prove on every individual level for every single person, but some cases like this are just so blatantly obvious, that claiming there's no way to ever know is just frankly a blatant defense of these methods

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Maiana said:


> I actually only own two amiibos (Snake & Cherry and i can't even find them i'm so mad) and personally I'm island hopping because I love the rush i get from gacha games + I've found villagers I've never even known about and want to add them to my town <3


this is a large part why I frankly can't understand why people value nmt so highly, tbh

it's straight up just a gacha system minus the exploitative methods to get people to spend real money (ignoring the sleazy market section of the community, as nintendo has nothing to do with that). you're literally just accepting a ton of chances to roll with likely abysmally low odds of success for whatever thing it is you want to get. be it a new villager, island type, diy recipe, or whatever else

of coure not saying anyone's wrong for wanting to do this, but just that the perceived market value no way in hell justifies the expected results you'd get from using them


----------



## Stil (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> we of course can't prove on every individual level for every single person, but some cases like this are just so blatantly obvious, that claiming there's no way to ever know is just frankly a blatant defense of these methods


Well, I guess by your logic, the mods are in defense of these methods then. 




__





						Trading Policy Update
					

After much deliberation, we have decided it is time to lift the ban on Royal Crowns and other exorbitant transactions. Our intention when making the original rule was to find a way to regulate the economy on the forums so that trading is fair for everyone, especially those who do not have the...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Well, I guess by your logic, the mods are in defense of these methods then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you backflip off the diving board for all your logical leaps?

me saying people selling nmt for irl money are almost certainly homebrew hackers is in no way me saying staff are defending methods they have absolutely zero control over, due to happening all offsite


----------



## Jhin (Apr 9, 2020)

Reading the updates on this thread almost brings me as much entertainment as watching Raymond auctions


----------



## Ploom (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> do you backflip off the diving board for all your logical leaps?
> 
> me saying people selling nmt for irl money are almost certainly homebrew hackers is in no way me saying staff are defending methods they have absolutely zero control over, due to happening all offsite


your whole argument is centered around the selling nmt for real world currency and how it’s not fair. That doesn’t even happen here. Yeah I know you’re mad because you think some of these tickets in circulation originated this way. Oh well, write a letter to someone who cares or can change any of that at all?


----------



## Stil (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> do you backflip off the diving board for all your logical leaps?
> 
> me saying people selling nmt for irl money *are almost certainly homebrew hackers* is in no way me saying staff are defending methods they have absolutely zero control over, due to happening all offsite


Oh my gosh....
I will never get through to you.
You _cannot_ make this assumption since there is no proof.
If I were a judge, I cant say "meh, there's no evidence that he murdered somebody, *but* he owns a gun so he must be a murderer."
Do you see the flaw in your logic in this situation?


----------



## Maiana (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> this is a large part why I frankly can't understand why people value nmt so highly, tbh
> 
> it's straight up just a gacha system minus the exploitative methods to get people to spend real money (ignoring the sleazy market section of the community, as nintendo has nothing to do with that). you're literally just accepting a ton of chances to roll with likely abysmally low odds of success for whatever thing it is you want to get. be it a new villager, island type, diy recipe, or whatever else
> 
> of coure not saying anyone's wrong for wanting to do this, but just that the perceived market value no way in hell justifies the expected results you'd get from using them



true true,, i'm praying it definitely straightens itself out for nook tickets in the future.


----------



## Stil (Apr 9, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Going to step in here before things go further.
> 
> Everyone here needs to remember to be respectful to other users, regardless of whether or not you agree with them. Personal attacks or insults of any kind will not be tolerated, and we will start handing out formal warnings to anyone who can't remain objective when disagreeing with someone else.
> 
> Keep things civil from here and remember that even though people may play in a way that we don't respect or agree with, Animal Crossing is an adorable game at its core and brings a lot of happiness to all of us. Let's all try to keep this in mind and drop the anger.








Please close dis
I dont want to argue with people anymore.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 9, 2020)

All I can say is, every island at this rate will consist of:

Raymond, Audie, Sherb, Judy, Molly, Ankha, Lily, Stitches, Fang and Zucker

Talk about variety!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Oh my gosh....
> I will never get through to you.
> You _cannot_ make this assumption since there is no proof.
> If I were a judge, I cant say "meh, there's no evidence that he murdered somebody, *but* he owns a gun so he must be a murderer."
> Do you see the flaw in your logic in this situation?


no idea how a homicide case is comparable at all to selling nmt for money, but if courts demanded the level of evidence you seemingly won't stop screaming about, there would basically be no convictions ever

also, last I checked, I thought it was the jury that determines a person's innocence or lack of


Ploom said:


> your whole argument is centered around the selling nmt for real world currency and how it’s not fair. That doesn’t even happen here. Yeah I know you’re mad because you think some of these tickets in circulation originated this way. Oh well, write a letter to someone who cares or can change any of that at all?


hardly mad, tbh. new leaf's economy got ****ed over in the same manner by the same people, so it was just a matter of time. but a solid number in circulation are undoubtedly hacked, so idk what point you're trying to make by implying I'm wrong by flatly stating this

also, Im free to voice my thoughts about this too (of which, I'm not saying staff should do anything about, except in the obvious extreme cases like when they dealt with the occasional super obvious new leaf hackers, lest anyone thinks this is some crusade for them to reverse stance) , up until discussion gets barred. so shove off with the whole "write a letter to someone that cares" crap


----------



## Stil (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> also, Im free to voice my thoughts about this too (of which, I'm not saying staff should do anything about, except in the obvious extreme cases like when they dealt with the occasional super obvious new leaf hackers, lest anyone thinks this is some crusade for them to reverse stance) , up until discussion gets barred.* so shove off with the whole "write a letter to someone that cares" crap *


Wow that was extremely rude and uncalled for.

Not to mention, its not my fault if you cant see my parallel. I really shouldnt have to break it down for you that much but if you want me to, then I will


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Wow that was extremely rude and uncalled for.


you know you can just edit out parts of posts, right? you don;t need to obnoxiously bold everything

also, the report button is right there 

ps: telling someone to write a letter to someone that cares in a public discussion about the topic is just about as rude, so I guess ya'll can continue to be hypocrites as well


----------



## Ploom (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> no idea how a homicide case is comparable at all to selling nmt for money, but if courts demanded the level of evidence you seemingly won't stop screaming about, there would basically be no convictions ever
> 
> also, last I checked, I thought it was the jury that determines a person's innocence or lack of
> 
> ...


wowie you sure _sound _mad for someone who’s apparently not

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



LambdaDelta said:


> you know you can just edit out parts of posts, right? you don;t need to obnoxiously bold everything
> 
> also, the report button is right there


maybes he’s just polite enough not to take you out of context... you know, emphasizing what he’s responding to without letting your whole spiel get lost in the shuffle?


----------



## Stil (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> you know you can just edit out parts of posts, right? you don;t need to obnoxiously bold everything
> 
> also, the report button is right there
> 
> ps: telling someone to write a letter to someone that cares in a public discussion about the topic is just about as rude, so I guess ya'll can continue to be hypocrites as well


I dont know why you feel like you have the right to tell me how I can and cant use the tools on this forum.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2020)

Ploom said:


> wowie you sure _sound _mad for someone who’s apparently not


maybe don't tell people to stop voicing their thoughts, and you won't get told off 



Ploom said:


> maybes he’s just polite enough not to take you completely out of context


nothing that was bolded would've been taken out of context if just it was quoted. it's wholly seperatable

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Infinity said:


> I dont know why you feel like you have the right to tell me how I can and cant use the tools on this forum.


ya can do whatever, I'm just saying it looks prickish


----------



## Stil (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> maybe don't tell people to stop voicing their thoughts, and you won't get told off
> 
> 
> nothing that was bolded would've been taken out of context if just it was quoted. it's wholly seperatable


All she said was that you yelling and fuming about it to members on The Bell Tree wont get you anywhere. You should take it up with Nintendo because they are the only ones who can change that mechanic.

So why should they be told off exactly?
In all honesty, Ploom is 100% correct about her statement.


----------



## newleafy (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> no idea how a homicide case is comparable at all to selling nmt for money, but if courts demanded the level of evidence you seemingly won't stop screaming about, there would basically be no convictions ever
> 
> also, last I checked, I thought it was the jury that determines a person's innocence or lack of
> 
> ...



i really don't think you can compare NL's economy to NH's. how do you think NLs economy get messed up? (genuinely asking). i just think it's odd how fast into the game an alternate currency was made here in the community to buy villagers/furniture. NMTs are ridiculously overused and no one _should_ need more than 100 tickets. i've seen raymond be bought for over a thousand NMTs on discord and it just makes me wonder what someone could possibly do with that many tickets (i highly doubt someone will just give them all away after getting rid of a tier 1). 

i time travel a lot in new horizons, but i genuinely have no idea how someone could get 2 million nook miles (1k NMTs) less than a month in without playing for all hours of the day


----------



## Ploom (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> maybe don't tell people to stop voicing their thoughts, and you won't get told off
> 
> 
> nothing that was bolded would've been taken out of context if just it was quoted. it's wholly seperatable


ok guy, maybe get over yourself and stop acting like everything said to you is a personal attack. Yeah, I said to write a letter to someone who cares _or can do anything about it_. An honest suggestion. Don’t you think you have a better chance of making any difference regarding this particular issue (which you apparently care so deeply about) if you actually try to be proactive and not just throw a tantrum in this forum?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 9, 2020)

Sholee said:


> It's not a glitch, it's EASY to make hundreds of NMTs. I have the amiibo cards of Marshal, Julian, Chief, Ankha, Fang, Fauna, etc.
> 
> Marshal = 100 - 200 NMT
> Julian = 100 - 200 NMT
> ...


Makes me wonder how much their cards are going for an ebay.


----------



## Stil (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> ya can do whatever, I'm just saying it looks prickish


Yeah it would be great if you could refrain from calling me a prick. Thanks


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2020)

Ploom said:


> ok guy, maybe get over yourself and stop acting like everything said to you is a personal attack. Yeah, I said to write a letter to someone who cares _or can do anything about it_. An honest suggestion. Don’t you think you have a better chance of making any difference about this issue you apparently care so deeply about if you actually try to be proactive and not just throw a tantrum in this forum?


honestly, legit what could anyone do?

unless nintendo has a clause in their tos strictly prohibiting this stuff (of which as far as I'm aware, they don't), while sleazy af, these methods technically aren't punishable by any means


----------



## Emi (Apr 9, 2020)

anybody in this thread sell weeds?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly, legit what could anyone do?
> 
> unless nintendo has a clause in their tos strictly prohibiting this stuff (of which as far as I'm aware, they don't), while sleazy af, these methods technically aren't punishable by any means


I’m saying it would be a better use if your time to take it up with them than anyone here. Not that it would necessarily change anything, just makes more sense than arguing with people here about it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Yeah it would be great if you could refrain from calling me a prick. Thanks


just so ya know, saying it looks prickish isn't me calling you a prick

though if you want to interpret it as such, ok

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Ploom said:


> I’m saying it would be a better use if your time to take it up with them than anyone here


by this logic, this thread shouldn't exist period

which I can honestly agree to


----------



## Stil (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> just so ya know, saying it looks prickish isn't me calling you a prick
> 
> though if you want to interpret it as such, ok


Tap dance all you want around that one, but it is the same thing.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> by this logic, this thread shouldn't exist period
> 
> which I can honestly agree to


I think we all can, and if I’m not mistaken wasn’t this thread created BEFORE the mods announced the rule change regarding tickets/exorbitant transactions? So yeah, seems entirely irrelevant now anyway...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 9, 2020)

Ploom said:


> I’m saying it would be a better use if your time to take it up with them than anyone here. Not that it would necessarily change anything, just makes more sense than arguing with people here about it.


also gonna do a weird double quoting here, and operate on the good faith assumption you're being honest

maybe instead of "write a letter to someone who cares or can change any of that at all?" if you just put down something akin to "perhaps if you contact nintendo about, they will make an effort to do something", your post wouldn't of come off as so condescending sounding


----------



## jozial (Apr 9, 2020)

sToP fiGhTinG!1!!11


----------



## Ploom (Apr 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> also gonna do a weird double quoting here, and operate on the good faith assumption you're being honest
> 
> maybe instead of "write a letter to someone who cares or can change any of that at all?" if you just put down something akin to "perhaps if you contact nintendo about, they will make an effort to do something", your post wouldn't of come off as so condescending sounding


well tbh I don’t actually think they would make an effort to do anything about it because of one person writing a letter. was more about pointing out that if it bothers you, almost anything would be more useful than people arguing about it here. and if I wanted to go through and list everything anyone has said in this thread that could be construed as condescending, my gosh would that be a long list... and yes one with me included, & you included as well.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 9, 2020)

Infinity said:


> Tap dance all you want around that one, but it is the same thing.



Can you both just stop? You're going to cause this thread to be closed and frankly I'd like to read it without having to read your drama. 

Take it to DMs please.


----------



## Stil (Apr 9, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> Can you both just stop? You're going to cause this thread to be closed and frankly I'd like to read it without having to read your drama.
> 
> Take it to DMs please.


Actually, we have not strayed far off topic so I think it is fine if we stay here. The thread has not derailed and this is still about NMT.

Lol, not to mention its a RANT thread. What did you expect to find?
Nobody is forcing you to read it.


----------



## Lumearia (Apr 9, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Makes me wonder how much their cards are going for an ebay.


I don't even think I'd buy a card off ebay at this point with the rerelease of amiibo cards, or so Nintendo says theyre doing
(also considering you can make your own amiibos with nfc tags, people could easily make any villager they want as long as they have the nfc tags for it)


----------



## Ploom (Apr 9, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> Can you both just stop? You're going to cause this thread to be closed and frankly I'd like to read it without having to read your drama.
> 
> Take it to DMs please.


personally I don’t see what the point of this thread being active anymore is in the first place... the website announced a hands-off stance regarding the NMT thing, so idk what’s left to say other than people expressing frustration about it. Is that like a necessary thing to have here? Not sarcastic btw an honest question


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 9, 2020)

Ploom said:


> personally I don’t see what the point of this thread being active anymore is in the first place... the website announced a hands-off stance regarding the NMT thing, so idk what’s left to say other than people expressing frustration about it. Is that like a necessary thing to have here? Not sarcastic btw an honest question



I think a lot of people still want to voice their feelings about it? And I think the announcement about it has fueled more frustration as well, because the staff said they're not going to do anything about it, so it kind of added to it all, imo


----------



## Ploom (Apr 9, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> I think a lot of people still want to voice their feelings about it? And I think the announcement about it has fueled more frustration as well, because the staff said they're not going to do anything about it, so it kind of added to it all, imo


yeah that’s what I was getting at though, is it important to keep a thread open just for people to express frustration or flat out complain about this? Again, im not saying I think yes or no I’m just not seeing the point. Doesn’t seem like the mods are gonna reverse the stance on it just because of people saying they don’t like it. (And again personally, I think they made the right decision which was not to blanket punish people for something not all of them deserve to be punished for)


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 9, 2020)

Ploom said:


> yeah that’s what I was getting at though, is it important to keep a thread open just for people to express frustration or flat out complain about this? Again, im not saying I think yes or no I’m just not seeing the point. Doesn’t seem like the mods are gonna reverse the stance on it just because of people saying they don’t like it. (And again personally, I think they made the right decision which was not to blanket punish people for something not all of them deserve to be punished for)



I think voicing critique is just as important as mentioning the upsides as well, personally. Sometimes people bond over a common annoyance  

This thread has gone on longer than I expected it to, but it is nice to pop in and see I'm not the only one frustrated by all the NMT trading. I don't even bother trading on here anymore because of it.


----------



## N a t (Apr 9, 2020)

I have mixed feelings about the NMT trend. I kinda like it and hate it, because it only benefits me and hurts me in a couple of ways really. For the time being, I'm still working and also in school although my classes are online. I'm also impatient even though this is meant to be a slow paced game, and I'm lazy because I'm tired from work and school. Saving up to pay off my house loans in this game is killer for someone like me, I hate it, but over the past 2 days I was just doing random things that I enjoy doing in my town like crafting and decorating and was able to save up enough miles for like 5 tickets or so, and sold them for less than average on here. I got my bells for my house and someone got some tickets they might use for their dreamy or maybe an item they really want. The only thing I dislike about them though is that they are used in huge quantities that i can never attain for certain villagers. I'm pretty happy with my villagers, although i really wanted to swap out Cheri for Bluebear. But apparently Bluebear is worth more tickets than I can afford and everyone selling the amiibo card on ebay is doing so for over 20 USD, so that's just not gonna happen. I'm slightly disappointed but I'll live. I think that having a variety of trade fodder or currency is good but only to an extent. The villager market is the worst of it in my opinion. But I'm glad that items and stuff aren't treated quite the same. I feel like this is a very mixed basket situation and could have been something cool but turned to poopoo. 

Edit: Sorry for a long wall of text lmao.
TLDR; I think this is both good and bad lol.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 9, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> I think voicing critique is just as important as mentioning the upsides as well, personally. Sometimes people bond over a common annoyance
> 
> This thread has gone on longer than I expected it to, but it is nice to pop in and see I'm not the only one frustrated by all the NMT trading. I don't even bother trading on here anymore because of it.


Yeah don’t get me wrong I’m as much for complaining as the next guy, just doesn’t seem like anything new is gonna get said here except the usual “I can’t keep up with these rates, I don’t even wanna trade here anymore, people who trade nmt are cheaters yadda yadda yadda” and I guess I’m just saying I’m surprised this is still going on given the recent announcement regarding the shift in bell tree’s stance on NMT transactions. I would have assumed it would make a lot of these arguments/points more or less irrelevant (at least when it comes to this particular website.)


----------



## jozial (Apr 9, 2020)

I have my own opinions on the NMT ticket situation but will not be voicing them because it won't do any good.


----------



## Stil (Apr 9, 2020)

jozial said:


> I have my own opinions on the NMT ticket situation but will not be voicing them because it won't do any good.
> 
> All ima say is, i made a board similar to this the other day, as was told off by LeGitiMaTe PLaYerS who are inNoCenT and just do LeGitimAte TraDing to get thousands and thousands and thousands of tickets.
> 
> And someone spilled the beans yesterday with a comment like "you can get 100 tickets for 1 dollar" and that caused everyone to rub their chins and now no one trusts anyone especially the "LEgiTimaTe pLaYerS" who have thousands of tickets.


*::Goes and voices opinion anyway::*


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 9, 2020)

The thing that concerns me over this whole situation is the fact that people are willing to spend real-life money on digital currency. Isn't this the type of stuff that could be considered microtransactions if Nintendo was the ones doing this themselves? If they see this and see that lots of people are fine with it, they probably will add microtransactions in the next game. Or at least consider it.


----------



## jozial (Apr 9, 2020)

Infinity said:


> *::Goes and voices opinion anyway::*



I know im sorry I hate myself


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 10, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> The thing that concerns me over this whole situation is the fact that people are willing to spend real-life money on digital currency. Isn't this the type of stuff that could be considered microtransactions if Nintendo was the ones doing this themselves? If they see this and see that lots of people are fine with it, they probably will add microtransactions in the next game. Or at least consider it.



I saw someone sell Raymond on ebay for somewhere around $50 USD (or 45 Euros).......


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 10, 2020)

@trashpedia Raymond for $50 USD? That is almost as much as the game itself and is a bit ridiculous. If, as a community, there isn't some backlash against this, there is no reason why we should complain if there is any sort of paid DLC or a microtransactions component is added because the community is broadcasting that we would pay for it. That would be my honest worry.


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 10, 2020)

just came here to say i love NMT economics as I'm someone with amiibo cards, TBT currency & in-game bells so i can abuse it lmao.
i can buy 60 iron for 1 NMT and I still have like 1000 tickets j chilling in my inventory. Kinda nice tbh.
other people who don't TT or use any form of amiibo cards cant rlly do that which is rough but I suppose that's part of the trade-off.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 10, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> @trashpedia Raymond for $50 USD? That is almost as much as the game itself and is a bit ridiculous. If, as a community, there isn't some backlash against this, there is no reason why we should complain if there is any sort of paid DLC or a microtransactions component is added because the community is broadcasting that we would pay for it. That would be my honest worry.


I like this take. If there are microtransactions, then people will complain about them heavily, but if the same people are paying $50 for a cartoon cat that says the same things as 20+ other villagers, then what's the real difference? Don't get me wrong, I don't want microtransactions, but wow.


----------



## Rave (Apr 10, 2020)

this thread... *chefs kiss*

Been doing a little more trading with NMTs, and I guess I don't mind it as much anymore? They've just become a secondary currency to bells, especially because actually using them is a complete waste 90% of the time. You don't actually _use _tickets, just hold on to them as a more valuable/convenient means of purchasing things.

The main thing I dislike about them at this point is that the value completely invalidates the mystery island system, though this is ultimately the fault of the game itself. Not really any point to going to mystery islands when at best, you'd be making 100-200k profit in bells vs just selling them. It makes taking the gamble feel kind of bad when you know whatever you get a trash island with your native fruit and flower you actively just wasted 200k bells. The only real value would be island hopping to find a villager, but given that you have like... 1/350 chance of getting the villager you want, unless they're new, you might as well just buy them with the tickets. The price has been dropping on them a little, so they're 100-200kish now, but the point still stands.

As far as inflation in trading, I see it, but you can just trade your own things and get a decent supply of tickets. There's ridiculous things like people asking 5 tickets per turnip selling trip, but there's plenty of reasonable deals/traders if you hunt for em.



Yeosin said:


> just came here to say i love NMT economics as I'm someone with amiibo cards, TBT currency & in-game bells so i can abuse it lmao.
> i can buy 60 iron for 1 NMT and I still have like 1000 tickets j chilling in my inventory. Kinda nice tbh.
> other people who don't TT or use any form of amiibo cards cant rlly do that which is rough but I suppose that's part of the trade-off.



iconic.

As someone with no amiibo cards, I've had decent luck just offering cataloging services for wanted items/selling hybrids. Not in the 1000's of tickets range, of course, but most things are well well under that price.  The only things going for hundreds of tickets are the new villagers, and the hype's gonna die down when Nintendo releases their amiibo cards.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 10, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> @trashpedia Raymond for $50 USD? That is almost as much as the game itself and is a bit ridiculous. If, as a community, there isn't some backlash against this, there is no reason why we should complain if there is any sort of paid DLC or a microtransactions component is added because the community is broadcasting that we would pay for it. That would be my honest worry.



What was really concerning was that there were actual reviews and such, and the listing had something like "*35 sold / More than 10 available*" which is what ebay usually posts on products to show quantity and that people are buying the product. I don't wanna point fingers and say "Omg he's hacking!!!!1!!11!11 They're a CHEATERRR!1!!!!! *RRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*" but I don't think that's possible, unless the person is A) trying to scam people and the listing is fake or B) the person has somehow managed to find a way to duplicate Raymond.



Spoiler: Link to the ebay offer if you're wondering



The link is here, but for the love of god please do not threaten or send hate to this person. This link exists as proof and reference only.


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 10, 2020)

Rave said:


> *this thread... *chefs kiss**
> 
> iconic.
> 
> As someone with no amiibo cards, I've had decent luck just offering cataloging services for wanted items/selling hybrids. Not in the 1000's of tickets range, of course, but most things are well well under that price.  The only things going for hundreds of tickets are the new villagers, and the hype's gonna die down when Nintendo releases their amiibo cards.



Yeah, at first I got a ton of NMT just doing hybrid sales and then flipping tickets and villagers once the amiibo glitch went away. 
Now that we know there's a new villager glitch I postponed that tho  oof rip economy

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



trashpedia said:


> What was really concerning was that there were actual reviews and such, and the listing had something like "*35 sold / More than 10 available*" which is what ebay usually posts on products to show quantity and that people are buying the product. I don't wanna point fingers and say "Omg he's hacking!!!!1!!11!11 They're a CHEATERRR!1!!!!! *RRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*" but I don't think that's possible, unless the person is A) trying to scam people and the listing is fake or B) the person has somehow managed to find a way to duplicate Raymond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's definitely B. Same way people can sell 400+ NMT on eBay over and over within an hour.

It's similar to if someone generated a text file with 400 characters, copy and paste those 400 into another file and then shut the original host file without saving. Constantly re-loading the original "text" file top copy-paste into someone else's document...


----------



## Rave (Apr 10, 2020)

Yeosin said:


> Yeah, at first I got a ton of NMT just doing hybrid sales and then flipping tickets and villagers once the amiibo glitch went away.
> Now that we know there's a new villager glitch I postponed that tho  oof rip economy



plot twist the amiibo glitch is intentional and nintendos attempt to fix the economy post duping




trashpedia said:


> What was really concerning was that there were actual reviews and such, and the listing had something like "*35 sold / More than 10 available*" which is what ebay usually posts on products to show quantity and that people are buying the product. I don't wanna point fingers and say "Omg he's hacking!!!!1!!11!11 They're a CHEATERRR!1!!!!! *RRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*" but I don't think that's possible, unless the person is A) trying to scam people and the listing is fake or B) the person has somehow managed to find a way to duplicate Raymond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently you can mess with save files to duplicate a villager or something like that. I believe it. There are millions of people playing this game and probably plenty who've never even been to the forums but googled "raymond amiibo" or something.



skogkyst said:


> I like this take. If there are microtransactions, then people will complain about them heavily, but if the same people are paying $50 for a cartoon cat that says the same things as 20+ other villagers, then what's the real difference? Don't get me wrong, I don't want microtransactions, but wow.



Fair, but I doubt Nintendo would ever look at this and go "Yeah, let's just sell villagers for $20 a pop!" Plus there's a difference between a multi-million dollar company selling you a $60 game then asking for MORE money vs people who bought said $60 game selling stuff to other people who want it so badly they'll spend real money.


----------



## LatenDale (Apr 10, 2020)

I don't find the ticket economy too bad really - aside from the new villagers I've not seen other villagers go for more than 40-50 tickets max, even Marshal who still seems popular. It's pretty easy to get that many tickets quickly via 1 NMT entry fees for turnip proces selling/buying, or Celeste, or Sahara. Hybrids sell well too, as does Celeste furniture. Star fragments also sell well and I've had pretty good success across all of these methods. Plus it's possible to island hop for popular villagers and cycle them out for a profit if you're not too unlucky.

Still unlikely to afford Raymond but anyone else? Quite manageable. 

One aspect I like a lot though is how condensed they are. Assuming people value tickets at 200k bells per, give or take a bit, it means a stack of tickets is a lovely 2 mill - in bell bags that'd take half a full inventory. It's very convenient for bigger trades.


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 10, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> What was really concerning was that there were actual reviews and such, and the listing had something like "*35 sold / More than 10 available*" which is what ebay usually posts on products to show quantity and that people are buying the product. I don't wanna point fingers and say "Omg he's hacking!!!!1!!11!11 They're a CHEATERRR!1!!!!! *RRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*" but I don't think that's possible, unless the person is A) trying to scam people and the listing is fake or B) the person has somehow managed to find a way to duplicate Raymond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There _is_ a way to hack in villagers and that listing is legit. If you have an eBay account you can report it and eBay will remove it as it's against their ToS. I don't even think they're legally allowed to be doing this as I am in an ac discord and a guy was mentioning how his store was taken down for selling NMT and other ACNH items. 

That's wild though. Spending $50 for one villager.. 'Rona got people going crazy.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 10, 2020)

Shinon said:


> It's not a matter of opinions when they are espousing behavior that directly impacts others. (RMT from at this point, almost guaranteed to be dupers, which are then used in large numbers that causes inflation and prices the honest player out of the market)
> 
> They're a narcissist because they talk in a manner that shows they only care about themselves and they have no regard for how their behavior affects those around them.



Love how you didn't respond to me yet responded to Infinity lmao ok


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 10, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> Love how you didn't respond to me yet responded to Infinity lmao ok



You're more than welcome to spend your money how you see fit, but the fact of the matter is those actions have very negative implications on people who don't want to do what you do -- be it morals, etc.

Those actions in purchasing large quantities of NMT and using them on these forums to purchase things can artificially inflate the market, which the dupers already did quite a lot already. If you literally bought 5,000 tickets and threw them into our market, you'd be really screwing a lot of legitimate players over.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 10, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> You're more than welcome to spend your money how you see fit, but the fact of the matter is your actions have very negative implications on people who don't want to do what you do -- be it morals, etc.
> 
> Your actions in purchasing large quantities of NMT and using them on these forums to purchase things can artificially inflate the market, which the dupers already did quite a lot already. If you literally bought 5,000 tickets and threw them into our market, you'd be really screwing a lot of legitimate players over.



If you can't beat em join em  imma get my dreamies regardless


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 10, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> If you can't beat em join em  imma get my dreamies regardless



But those methods you choose ruin it for so many others, but I suppose it doesn't matter since you practically ignored most things I even said rather quickly.

You do you, but you're going to get a lot of animosity from others because you will genuinely ruin some things for many people.


----------



## Stil (Apr 10, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> If you can't beat em join em  imma get my dreamies regardless


Love this mentality.
Its true, There is *nothing *stopping every other person on here from doing the same thing and if you want it enough, then thats your choice. And if you dont, then that is also your choice.
Sure, it may break the economy now, but nothing lasts forever.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 10, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> But those methods you choose ruin it for so many others, but I suppose it doesn't matter since you practically ignored most things I even said rather quickly.
> 
> You do you, but you're going to get a lot of animosity from others because you will genuinely ruin some things for many people.



That's cool g I ain't pressed ✌

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Infinity said:


> Love this mentality.
> Its true, There is *nothing *stopping every other person on here from doing the same thing and if you want it enough, then thats your choice. And if you dont, then that is also your choice.
> Sure, it may break the economy now, but nothing lasts forever.



For real. I'm not gonna buy tickets right away and I'm still not sure if I even will but I will not let somebody make that decision for me on MY game. I'm standing up for mine and everybody else's freedom to do as they please with their game because it's just animal crossing. A life simulator for kids that adults happen to enjoy. Kinda sad watching grown adults whine and cry over this. "Mah ehconomee"


----------



## roseychuu (Apr 10, 2020)

Triaged said:


> I mean, I don't think asking for a single NMT for access to your island is greedy at all. If you're opening your island for others to sell Turnips or catalog items, you're under no obligation to do it for free. Tipping is considered standard, isn't it, when somebody is letting you visit their island and you're taking up their playing time? A single NMT is relatively inexpensive for people, especially as an alternative for bells.
> 
> Charging hundreds or thousands of NMT for villagers? No thanks. But a few NMT to access an island doesn't seem outlandish.


THANK YOU! I agree with this so much! I think most people ask for tips because going through many people coming in and out is honestly taxing after doing it for hours. Me and friends have given things out for free to people and it's nice the first couple times but it eventually becomes a lot to invite group after group of people — it can take hours (especially with turnips, invites to see celeste, etc.), having to deal with dcs, respawns, people mixing up items when cataloging or not following set rules... it takes a lot out of you and leaves you burnt out. I think asking for 1 nmt is fair and if others want to give a shot at giveaways they should! But also while keeping their own health in mind.


----------



## Divergent (Apr 10, 2020)

I consider anyone that has like 100+ nook miles tickets not genuine players and a lot of what they have accomplished in their towns would be meaningless to me. But that’s just my personal opinion. It’s their game and I don’t have to trade with them or visit their towns


----------



## cats_toy (Apr 10, 2020)

I guess I’m old school, I prefer bells to nook miles. I wouldn’t mind so much if nook miles was secondary to bells but it seems the developers have created the opposite. Nook miles are now more important than bells.


----------



## Sholee (Apr 10, 2020)

cats_toy said:


> I guess I’m old school, I prefer bells to nook miles. I wouldn’t mind so much if nook miles was secondary to bells but it seems the developers have created the opposite. Nook miles are now more important than bells.



They're more convenient to trade since you can't access your ABD at anyone else's island anymore.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 10, 2020)

Divergent said:


> I consider anyone that has like 100+ nook miles tickets not genuine players and a lot of what they have accomplished in their towns would be meaningless to me. But that’s just my personal opinion. It’s their game and I don’t have to trade with them or visit their towns


I have 100 nmt all from trading and grinding 
What a toxic attitude


----------



## cats_toy (Apr 10, 2020)

Sholee said:


> They're more convenient to trade since you can't access your ABD at anyone else's island anymore.



True! But my thought, how sustainable will nook miles be in the future?


----------



## Sholee (Apr 10, 2020)

cats_toy said:


> True! But my thought, how sustainable will nook miles be in the future?



Unless they release a new "island" with another ticket, i think many people will still be trading them. However, with all the dupers and hacked save states, the price of the tickets may go down, they already seem like they're dropping.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 10, 2020)

Divergent said:


> I consider anyone that has like 100+ nook miles tickets not genuine players and a lot of what they have accomplished in their towns would be meaningless to me. But that’s just my personal opinion. It’s their game and I don’t have to trade with them or visit their towns



Wow what a bold assumption  so I guess just discredit all the hard workers who actually grinded for their tickets. Congrats sir. You won arrogant comment of the day


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 10, 2020)

Closing as I'm seeing way too much hostility here.


----------

